# Starbucks Discrimination



## FemmeCreole

This happened in Philly


----------



## Bmack

I see nothing. Did you delete it?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I saw the video Starbucks is canceled! Do you know how many times I have sat in there waiting for someone?


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

From Shaun King's FB page

Dear Starbucks,

This is shameful.

Here's the quote from the original person (thank you Melissa) who posted this on Twitter:

The police were called because these men hadn’t ordered anything. They were waiting for a friend to show up, who did as they were taken out in handcuffs for doing nothing. All the other white ppl are wondering why it’s never happened to us when we do the same thing.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

I know y'all don't click links but here it is anyway

http://www.phillyvoice.com/starbucks-arrest-philadelphia-center-city-police-investigating/


----------



## miss stress

....and how many white people love to "meet for coffee"? I like Starbucks, but I'm done with them.


----------



## LushLox

I'm not sure why I'm still surprised at these incidents smh

Kudos to the way the black guys handled themselves, very calm.


----------



## onyxdreams

Done! We need to protest with our wallets or protest that site until it shuts down. Calling the police to deal with black people is like playing Russian roulette with their lives.The outcome could be death, I can't support that!


----------



## PJaye

This is sick.  They're intent upon taking us out just for breathing.  I just read that a 14 year old boy was shot at for knocking on someone's door to ask for directions.  Incroyable.


----------



## FemmeCreole

Bmack said:


> I see nothing. Did you delete it?


Sorry. I was posting from my phone and used the wrong link.


----------



## Iammoney

Done with Starbucks and their delicious bagels with everything.


----------



## doll-baby

How many lawsuits can these young men get rolling ? 

Between Starbucks and the police they should get decent settlements, I hope.


----------



## RainyDaze

I'm fuming... I wonder which Starbucks in Philly.


----------



## nerdography

I was thinking of going to Starbucks today, I’m glad that I didn’t. I guess I won’t be going there anymore.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I never knew they didn't want me and mine there. Good to know. Easy to accomplish. Done.


----------



## JFemme

miss stress said:


> ....and how many white people love to "meet for coffee"? I like Starbucks, but I'm done with them.



A few that I used to frequent had folks sitting up throughout the day chillin-  doing whatever ( same folks no matter what time of day I'd pop in) smh


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

JFemme said:


> A few that I used to frequent had folks sitting up throughout the day chillin-  doing whatever ( same folks no matter what time of day I'd pop in) smh



Exactly. That's why I'm EXASPERATED at this arrest.


----------



## sgold04

RainyDaze said:


> I'm fuming... I wonder which Starbucks in Philly.


18th and Spruce


----------



## VeryBecoming

The black police chief said the cops did nothing wrong and that the men they arrested used the bathroom without buying anything and refused when asked to leave.

I try to only go to local coffee shops but I've gone to Starbucks when traveling. Absolutely done with them now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I can't count how many times I've used their restroom without purchasing.

I'm trying really hard not to get hot and to watch my pressure, stress, and cortisol (sp?), but . . .


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Panera is better anyway.

And I've been in numerous Starbucks and I have never seen anything posted that the bathroom was for paying customers only.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Unpopular opinion:

I don’t think this is Starbucks issue. I think it’s the manager who called the cops issue. She needs to be dragged and fired immediately. Like somebody else said in this thread I see people all the time in Starbucks and Dunkin donuts, sitting up, not buying anything and using the WiFi and they never get cops called on them. Most of my Starbucks has really young people who work there like late teens and early 20’s. Wonder how old the manager in this store was.

Also a police issue, the popo could have just asked them to leave and not arrested them. And that smug looking black cop At the end of the video, makes my stomach turn..ugh

A little kudos to the other white patrons who tried to speak up on behalf of those young black men


----------



## mensa

PJaye said:


> This is sick.  They're intent upon taking us out just for breathing.  I just read that a 14 year old boy was shot at for knocking on someone's door to ask for directions.  Incroyable.


This happened in Rochester Hills which is an exclusive suburb located in Michigan.  He could've killed an innocent Black child!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeryBecoming

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I don’t think this is Starbucks issue. I think it’s the manager who called the cops issue. She needs to be dragged and fired immediately. Like somebody else said in this thread I see people all the time in Starbucks and Dunkin donuts, sitting up, not buying anything and using the WiFi and they never get cops called on them. Most of my Starbucks has really young people who work there like late teens and early 20’s. Wonder how old the manager in this store was.
> 
> Also a police issue, the popo could have just asked them to leave and not arrested them. And that smug looking black cop At the end of the video, makes my stomach turn..ugh
> 
> A little kudos to the other white patrons who tried to speak up on behalf of those young black men



Their awful apology is what sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

VeryBecoming said:


> Their awful apology is what sealed the deal for me.



I didn’t see the apology from Starbucks. Can you post it? Thx


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

VeryBecoming said:


> Their awful apology is what sealed the deal for me.



Awwww. I was just about to say: I'll watch headquarters and decide from there, because @Live.Laugh.Love is right.

Let me go check out the apology.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Okay. 

I'm back. And angrier. I shouldn't have read the comments.

This one:
"Police only apply logic and problem solving skills to white people. Notice the white guy was able to mouth off without fear?"

It's got me frustrated. My doctor says I must stay low stress.

Thankfully, I recently discovered Keto Bullet Green Tea that I make at home. I will simply feel better away from Starbucks.


----------



## HairBarbie

Hopefully they get a nice settlement from this.


----------



## FemmeCreole

RainyDaze said:


> I'm fuming... I wonder which Starbucks in Philly.


1801 Spruce Street, Philadelphia, PA
215-732-0125


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'm back. And angrier. I shouldn't have read the comments.
> 
> This one:
> "Police only apply logic and problem solving skills to white people. Notice the white guy was able to mouth off without fear?"
> 
> It's got me frustrated. My doctor says I must stay low stress.
> 
> Thankfully, I recently discovered Keto Bullet Green Tea that I make at home. I will simply feel better away from Starbucks.



Girl take care of yourself!!! Don’t let this mess give you a stroke or run your pressure up! Not worth it!

You should do a news detox. One of my mentors says he hasn’t watched the news in 15 years because it’s just fear mongering.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Girl take care of yourself!!! Don’t let this mess give you a stroke or run your pressure up! Not worth it!
> 
> You should do a news detox. One of my mentors says he hasn’t watched the news in 15 years because it’s just fear mongering.





I made it a month, and it helped. I started back last week, and my stress levels are already up. 

I'm going to have to do a news and social media fast for awhile, I think.


----------



## FemmeCreole

Starbucks the owner, has responsibility in this incident even if that location is franchised. A franchisee has to act within the bounds of the franchisor. The location manager and staff obviously felt empowered to discriminate against those 2 men. Other customers in the location during the arrest voiced their opinions, some even stating that they had been sitting there for hours without buying and no one said a word to them. Starbucks has already apologized, which further recognizes their responsibility.


----------



## IslandMummy

This happened near my old apartment. Sue everybody.


----------



## Kiowa

I boycotted Starbucks a long time ago...due to an incident...they need to feel some pain


----------



## GeorginaSparks

Their yelp page is in shambles 

https://www.yelp.com/biz/starbucks-philadelphia-18?uid=-knxg3ZwObc77tEKnNdL7Q&utm_source=ishare


----------



## Zaynab

GeorginaSparks said:


> Their yelp page is in shambles
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/starbucks-philadelphia-18?uid=-knxg3ZwObc77tEKnNdL7Q&utm_source=ishare


I saw it earlier. I mean slaughtered.


----------



## Zaynab

FemmeCreole said:


> Starbucks the owner, has responsibility in this incident even if that location is franchised. A franchisee has to act within the bounds of the franchisor. The location manager and staff obviously felt empowered to discriminate against those 2 men. Other customers in the location during the arrest voiced their opinions, some even stating that they had been sitting there for hours without buying and no one said a word to them. Starbucks has already apologized, which further recognizes their responsibility.


I love seeing white people go against other white people. The guy they were supposed to meet was really incredulous. And then the WW in the back. I'm glad they're seeing what we deal with all the time.

Stuff like this I'm forced to show my boys, that yet again, the world is against you and sees you as a threat. It's so sad that everyday we have to say "let me show you this. I'm just over it. Over it.


----------



## Menina Preta

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I don’t think this is Starbucks issue. I think it’s the manager who called the cops issue. She needs to be dragged and fired immediately. Like somebody else said in this thread I see people all the time in Starbucks and Dunkin donuts, sitting up, not buying anything and using the WiFi and they never get cops called on them. Most of my Starbucks has really young people who work there like late teens and early 20’s. Wonder how old the manager in this store was.
> 
> Also a police issue, the popo could have just asked them to leave and not arrested them. And that smug looking black cop At the end of the video, makes my stomach turn..ugh
> 
> A little kudos to the other white patrons who tried to speak up on behalf of those young black men



I think the police arrested them bc the police asked them three times to leave and they refused. Once police asks you to leave in this instance, it’s time to go, IMO.

I think people should boycott this location but I’m not boycotting Starbucks. In my neighborhood, they’re very welcoming to any and all who want to perch in there and pass the day away.


----------



## Zaynab

Menina Preta said:


> I think the police arrested them bc the police asked them three times to leave and they refused. Once police asks you to leave in this instance, it’s time to go, IMO.
> 
> I think people should boycott this location but I’m not boycotting Starbucks. In my neighborhood, they’re very welcoming to any and all who want to perch in there and pass the day away.


I guess my problem is why did they ask them to leave??? If people sit at Starbucks all day using WiFi without buying anything, are all of them trespassing too? I really don't get the logic behind even reasoning their arrest


----------



## Menina Preta

Zaynab said:


> I guess my problem is why did they ask them to leave??? If people sit at Starbucks all day using WiFi without buying anything, are all of them trespassing too? I really don't get the logic behind even reasoning their arrest



The employee said they were trespassing. The employee is the one to blame and should be fired. I agree the police should’ve just let it go but I think it was their defiance in leaving when asked to leave that led to the arrest. Anyways, I’m so tired of these stories and being asked to boycott everything. Like damn, can I enjoy my caramel macchiato and cheap H&M throwaway clothes?  I’m being facetious, but seriously being black is so tiring when we have to see our folks being treated like trash just for waiting for a friend in a coffee shop.


----------



## Zaynab

Menina Preta said:


> The employee said they were trespassing. The employee is the one to blame and should be fired. I agree the police should’ve just let it go but I think it was their defiance in leaving when asked to leave that led to the arrest. Anyways, I’m so tired of these stories and being asked to boycott everything. Like damn, can I enjoy my caramel macchiato and cheap H&M throwaway clothes?  I’m being facetious, but seriously being black is so tiring when we have to see our folks being treated like trash just for waiting for a friend in a coffee shop.


The employee and the police are at fault. Everyone just sits at Starbucks. It's very tiring. And no We can't boycott everything. But It's hard for me as a mother to let a very tall, very manly looking 16 yo out in this shitty world. Maybe others can say oh well, I don't have the luxury.  I just can't look away and accept it because it's a constant dialogue of explaining why. I mean... I've been to SB for hours and never bought a thing. It's just ridiculous that anyone including this company will say it's a policy. I'm seriously tired.


----------



## Zaynab

Menina Preta said:


> I think the police arrested them bc the police asked them three times to leave and they refused. Once police asks you to leave in this instance, it’s time to go, IMO.
> 
> I think people should boycott this location but I’m not boycotting Starbucks. In my neighborhood, they’re very welcoming to any and all who want to perch in there and pass the day away.


I will be boycotting Starbucks. Doesn't matter the location, apparently any location then could blithely call in a policy when they want to apply to clientele they simply don't want there.


----------



## spacetygrss

Zaynab said:


> The employee and the police are at fault. Everyone just sits at Starbucks. It's very tiring. And no We can't boycott everything. *But It's hard for me as a mother to let a very tall, very manly looking 16 yo out in this shitty world. Maybe others can say oh well, I don't have the luxury.  I just can't look away and accept it because it's a constant dialogue of explaining why*. I mean... I've been to SB for hours and never bought a thing. It's just ridiculous that anyone including this company will say it's a policy. I'm seriously tired.



This. Exactly this.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Menina Preta said:


> The employee said they were trespassing. The employee is the one to blame and should be fired. I agree the police should’ve just let it go but I think it was their defiance in leaving when asked to leave that led to the arrest. Anyways, I’m so tired of these stories and being asked to boycott everything. Like damn, can I enjoy my caramel macchiato and cheap H&M throwaway clothes?  I’m being facetious, but seriously being black is so tiring when we have to see our folks being treated like trash just for waiting for a friend in a coffee shop.



I hear you, Menina Preta.

We can't boycott everything.

In my opinion, people shouldn't feel guilty at all or guilt others about continuing to purchase from Starbucks.

I have to participate this time and personally boycott, though, because of the nature of this incident. We have two boys. They are more important than my hot chocolate from Starbucks. I am ASTONISHED at this situation, and a message has to be sent especially over this type of treatment in this era.

However, I have skipped other boycotts that others have done that were important. I don't think we should judge or guilt each other. We have enough to deal with.


----------



## IslandMummy

Zaynab said:


> I guess my problem is why did they ask them to leave??? If people sit at Starbucks all day using WiFi without buying anything, are all of them trespassing too? I really don't get the logic behind even reasoning their arrest


People live at Starbucks, from 8-3 folks will sit up there all day on the computer hogging plugs. But two black guys in CENTER CITY are suspicious? Not buying it. Temple’s downtown campus, Penn, Drexel, TJU and not to mention the hospitals have a plethora of black people traversing Center City on the daily. All sorts of black people, this manager’s racism is clear as day.


----------



## Kiowa

Kiowa said:


> I boycotted Starbucks a long time ago...due to an incident...they need to feel some pain



So a while back I ordered a beverage...started drinking it on  my way back to the car...didn't even make it many stoplights before I began vomiting and hurling all over the place....I contacted the manager, she accused me of want free SB gift cards (why folks always think we want things for free?), and I told her I serious concerns over the way, I'd seen staff clean and wipe down machines in that facility...I filed a complaint at the local health dept,. a few of my co-workers also said they gotten sick from that location,..they lost a whole lot of biz from our work, once you get poisoned somewhere you'll never go back....but thankfully a Panera opened across from them some weeks after


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Isn't that what Starbucks is known for -- a neutral area for meetups?  They have been a place for business to sign documents and the starting place for first dates.

I stopped going to Starbucks years ago but almost chose it for a first business meeting spot but there are too many places to choose from than a crowded Starbucks.


----------



## tyrablu

I’m glad I never developed a Starbucks habit. But even if I did, they would have been cancelled.


----------



## Southernbella.

No more Starbucks for me. I rarely go their anyway but no more.

I'm just so tired at this point.


----------



## Southernbella.

Zaynab said:


> The employee and the police are at fault. Everyone just sits at Starbucks. It's very tiring. And no We can't boycott everything. But It's hard for me as a mother to let a very tall, very manly looking 16 yo out in this shitty world. Maybe others can say oh well, I don't have the luxury.  I just can't look away and accept it because it's a constant dialogue of explaining why. I mean... I've been to SB for hours and never bought a thing. It's just ridiculous that anyone including this company will say it's a policy. I'm seriously tired.



I feel you. They go from little boy to grown man almost overnight, let America tell it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

tyrablu said:


> I’m glad I never developed a Starbucks habit. But even if I did, they would have been cancelled.



Ditto.


----------



## Kiowa

IslandMummy said:


> People live at Starbucks, from 8-3 folks will sit up there all day on the computer hogging plugs. But two black guys in CENTER CITY are suspicious? Not buying it. Temple’s downtown campus, Penn, Drexel, TJU and not to mention the hospitals have a plethora of black people traversing Center City on the daily. All sorts of black people, this manager’s racism is clear as day.



@IslandMummy ...It starts at the top..Diversity is something they speak about,but do not follow internally...I think I posted in LHCF before about my experiences with interviewing for SB for an IT executive position ..they flew me out to their headquarters in Seattle..I did a whole day of panel interview with Chief this that and the other..the whole time I was there, the only people that I saw that looked like myself, were working in the cafeteria...the CEO need to come out and fire this manager NOW..publicly.. I am sure this ain't the first time happened, but having cell phones to capture these going down is exposing them..we need to hit them where it hurt...in the Benjamin's..


----------



## Sridevi

I want the name of the barista and I’d also love to hear the police call. What exactly did he/she tell the police the men were doing?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Menina Preta said:


> The employee said they were trespassing. The employee is the one to blame and should be fired. I agree the police should’ve just let it go but I think it was their defiance in leaving when asked to leave that led to the arrest. Anyways, I’m so tired of these stories and being asked to boycott everything. Like damn, can I enjoy my caramel macchiato and cheap H&M throwaway clothes?  I’m being facetious, but seriously being black is so tiring when we have to see our folks being treated like trash just for waiting for a friend in a coffee shop.


If you are okay with everything staying the same then disregard what is said here.  The power of money has made the most and fastest change when it comes to discrimination.  

I agree the caller at this location started the mess and should be punished.  I bet the "average" WP told to leave would somehow have the cops talk with the caller for some negotiations.  The police would try to play law and say there were no laws broken and they are free to stay if they want.  

Time for a change.   Time to train wp or any person who likes to criminalize black people for doing what other people do without ill-treatment.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

I just realized......

The white guy in the vest that was speaking up was the person the young black men were waiting for and meeting up with. That’s why he was so loud and speaking up on their behalf. What a mess.

I’m waiting on the Starbucks manager  to be fired....


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

I read a statement by the chief? of police where he said that the police gave these men respect but didn't get that back from them.

I only watched the short version of the video but i didnt see the disrespect that the chief is speaking of.  They refused to leave because they believed that they were being racially profiled but there was no cursing,  or fighting in the short clip that i viewed


----------



## FelaShrine

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I don’t think this is Starbucks issue. I think it’s the manager who called the cops issue. She needs to be dragged and fired immediately. Like somebody else said in this thread I see people all the time in Starbucks and Dunkin donuts, sitting up, not buying anything and using the WiFi and they never get cops called on them. Most of my Starbucks has really young people who work there like late teens and early 20’s. Wonder how old the manager in this store was.
> 
> Also a police issue, the popo could have just asked them to leave and not arrested them. And that smug looking black cop At the end of the video, makes my stomach turn..ugh
> 
> A little kudos to the other white patrons who tried to speak up on behalf of those young black men



Doesnt matter. Unless they state that 1. employee was fired, No pay. PUBLIC APOLOGY TO THE BOYS WITH COMPENSATION then they are trash.


Overpriced coffeee doesnt need defending.


----------



## IslandMummy

FelaShrine said:


> Doesnt matter. Unless they state that 1. employee was fired, No pay. PUBLIC APOLOGY TO THE BOYS WITH COMPENSATION then they are trash.
> 
> 
> Overpriced coffeee doesnt need defending.


Bingo. I’ll make my own coffee before they see another dollar from me.


----------



## FelaShrine

Zaynab said:


> I will be boycotting Starbucks. Doesn't matter the location, apparently any location then could blithely call in a policy when they want to apply to clientele they simply don't want there.



Thank you.

They were being defiant in being asked to leave. LOL. Are we saying it's normal to come up to people at a table and being asked to leave for no reason? You'd be ok with that? Not sure why yall pretending? Yall mouth off in elaborate stories about how if so and so told you to do this and that you'd wait there til the police come and explain why this is happening in the name of being big and bad yet now people pretending like they dont understand the boys' reactions to being asked to leave? Seriously?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

YvetteWithJoy said:


> In my opinion, people shouldn't feel guilty at all or guilt others about continuing to purchase from Starbucks.


I agree 100%.  I wouldn't say it is persuading others to guilt them into doing something.  Just as you said that because the OP posted this information it was a trigger for you to make a change in your pocketbook.  I would say that is incredible.   I would not want to persuade you to continue to spend your money at that establishment if someone gave you information that affected you enough to want to avoid the place all together.  That is what I want the ladies here to continue to do. 

@Menina Preta we have to choose our battles.  If  Starbucks was a convenience for you then do not feel bad for continuing.  There are plenty of places or things suggested to boycott by ladies here but out of convenience may not be a good idea for an individual.  Some things are just affiliated with other places or things  that would make it nearly impossible to boycott but if the ladies here want to _boycott_, let them.  I am here for persuading others to boycott places known for treating others badly but let's not persuade the opposite.  Just continue.   It will be okay and don't feel bad.  I think the message in LCHF giving us this information is for us to make an informed decision.  That's all.


----------



## PatTodd

It seems to me that Starbucks corporate is standing by this ridiculous policy.   It’s a stupid policy for anyone in the first place.  If you’re waiting for your friend at a restaurant don’t you wait till they arrive before you order??? Plenty of people sit in Starbucks all day on their laptops and may or may not purchase anything.    I am done with Starbucks and am sending this information everywhere.  I just returned from visiting my son at Morehouse College and just yesterday I purchased from the Starbucks location at Spelman College.  I sent the story to a student and I hope that Spelman will consider whether they wish to continue to do business with this company.


----------



## awhyley

Hey, I'm late.  Did the barista get fired yet?


----------



## shortycocoa

This is disgusting....shame on them.


----------



## Everything Zen

Didn’t Starbucks try to have this whole ridiculous campaign a couple of years ago where they wanted their baristas to engage the customers in meaningful discussions on race?  just clueless on all fronts.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/starbucks-race-together-campaign-history-2015-6


----------



## Zaynab

FelaShrine said:


> Doesnt matter. Unless they state that 1. employee was fired, No pay. PUBLIC APOLOGY TO THE BOYS WITH COMPENSATION then they are trash.
> 
> 
> Overpriced coffeee doesnt need defending.


I always thought Starbucks was for elitist white people anyway. They don't want us there, it was made for the dot com townies.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I co-sign this.

I have been harassed by one white female dog of a Starbucks employee.  I was sitting waiting for my friend after purchasing food and a drink. Ate and was waiting comfy with my eyes closed.

She tapped my leg and told me I wasn't allowed to sleep in the store.  

She got 'blessed' by me.  Starting with do not you ever touch me.  Saw my friend had already ordered and was coming over.  Told her I wish I had seen her and explained what had occurred.  Still had my daggone hot chocolate, I couldn't even finish it.  I don't like eating or drinking from folks I don't like.

I've not gone back to that particular Starbucks @ 1155 Mount Vernon Highway Atlanta, GA.

Called corporate about her behavior as well.   I was wearing a headscarf (looked like a hijab).  So I think I was doubly targeted. 



Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Unpopular opinion:
> 
> I don’t think this is Starbucks issue. I think it’s the manager who called the cops issue. She needs to be dragged and fired immediately. Like somebody else said in this thread I see people all the time in Starbucks and Dunkin donuts, sitting up, not buying anything and using the WiFi and they never get cops called on them. Most of my Starbucks has really young people who work there like late teens and early 20’s. Wonder how old the manager in this store was.
> 
> Also a police issue, the popo could have just asked them to leave and not arrested them. And that smug looking black cop At the end of the video, makes my stomach turn..ugh
> 
> A little kudos to the other white patrons who tried to speak up on behalf of those young black men


----------



## galleta31

I was really annoyed when I saw an article on my newsfeed with a pic of the WW who recorded the video. I was wondering why her image was so prominent over the 2 guys that were handcuffed.  But I was impressed by her interview. 

"*People ignore this kind of stuff. They don’t believe that it happens. People are saying that there must be more to this story. There is not. This would never happen to someone who looks like me. People don’t believe black people when they say this stuff happens. It does. They want to know the extenuating circumstances. There are none.*"


----------



## VeryBecoming

CEO's apology. Not seeing where the manager was fired. 

*Starbucks ceo: Reprehensible outcome in Philadelphia incident*
Dear Starbucks Partners and Customers:

By now, you may be aware of a disheartening situation in one of our Philadelphia-area stores this past Thursday, that led to a reprehensible outcome.

I’m writing this evening to convey three things:

First, to once again express our deepest apologies to the two men who were arrested with a goal of doing whatever we can to make things right.  Second, to let you know of our plans to investigate the pertinent facts and make any necessary changes to our practices that would help prevent such an occurrence from ever happening again.  And third, to reassure you that Starbucks stands firmly against discrimination or racial profiling.   

In the coming days, I will be joining our regional vice president, Camille Hymes—who is on the ground in Philadelphia—to speak with partners, customers and community leaders as well as law enforcement.  Most importantly, I hope to meet personally with the two men who were arrested to offer a face-to-face apology.

We have immediately begun a thorough investigation of our practices.  In addition to our own review, we will work with outside experts and community leaders to understand and adopt best practices.  The video shot by customers is very hard to watch and the actions in it are not representative of our Starbucks Mission and Values.  Creating an environment that is both safe and welcoming for everyone is paramount for every store.  Regretfully, our practices and training led to a bad outcome—the basis for the call to the Philadelphia police department was wrong.  Our store manager never intended for these men to be arrested and this should never have escalated as it did.

We also will further train our partners to better know when police assistance is warranted.  Additionally, we will host a company-wide meeting next week to share our learnings, discuss some immediate next steps and underscore our long-standing commitment to treating one another with respect and dignity.  I know our store managers and partners work hard to exceed our customers’ expectations every day—which makes this very poor reflection on our company all the more painful.

Finally, to our partners who proudly wear the green apron and to customers who come to us for a sense of community every day: You can and should expect more from us.  We will learn from this and be better.

Respectfully,

Kevin Johnson

ceo


----------



## Zaynab

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> I just realized......
> 
> The white guy in the vest that was speaking up was the person the young black men were waiting for and meeting up with. That’s why he was so loud and speaking up on their behalf. What a mess.
> 
> I’m waiting on the Starbucks manager  to be fired....


That's why I said seeing a white person's indignation is exactly what other white people need to see.


----------



## Zaynab

VeryBecoming said:


> CEO's apology. Not seeing where the manager was fired.
> 
> *Starbucks ceo: Reprehensible outcome in Philadelphia incident*
> Dear Starbucks Partners and Customers:
> 
> By now, you may be aware of a disheartening situation in one of our Philadelphia-area stores this past Thursday, that led to a reprehensible outcome.
> 
> I’m writing this evening to convey three things:
> 
> First, to once again express our deepest apologies to the two men who were arrested with a goal of doing whatever we can to make things right.  Second, to let you know of our plans to investigate the pertinent facts and make any necessary changes to our practices that would help prevent such an occurrence from ever happening again.  And third, to reassure you that Starbucks stands firmly against discrimination or racial profiling.
> 
> In the coming days, I will be joining our regional vice president, Camille Hymes—who is on the ground in Philadelphia—to speak with partners, customers and community leaders as well as law enforcement.  Most importantly, I hope to meet personally with the two men who were arrested to offer a face-to-face apology.
> 
> We have immediately begun a thorough investigation of our practices.  In addition to our own review, we will work with outside experts and community leaders to understand and adopt best practices.  The video shot by customers is very hard to watch and the actions in it are not representative of our Starbucks Mission and Values.  Creating an environment that is both safe and welcoming for everyone is paramount for every store.  Regretfully, our practices and training led to a bad outcome—the basis for the call to the Philadelphia police department was wrong.  Our store manager never intended for these men to be arrested and this should never have escalated as it did.
> 
> We also will further train our partners to better know when police assistance is warranted.  Additionally, we will host a company-wide meeting next week to share our learnings, discuss some immediate next steps and underscore our long-standing commitment to treating one another with respect and dignity.  I know our store managers and partners work hard to exceed our customers’ expectations every day—which makes this very poor reflection on our company all the more painful.
> 
> Finally, to our partners who proudly wear the green apron and to customers who come to us for a sense of community every day: You can and should expect more from us.  We will learn from this and be better.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Kevin Johnson
> 
> ceo


I'm not impressed. I hope these guys sue the hell out of them. They held them from 430pm until 1:30am for being black. Ridiculous


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^ Disgusting


----------



## Atthatday

Every time I hear/read about discrimination. I wish we had our OWN establishments. I’m not implying that separation would eliminate discrimination, but I’m saying that it would be nice to show ‘em better than we could tell ‘em.

OTOH, the racists are showing us who they are, and until we can go Wakanda-style on them, put it to them where it hurts, the bottom line. I would settle for no less than a million.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Zaynab said:


> That's why I said seeing a white person's indignation is exactly what other white people need to see.



I agree 100%! He was talking to the police in a way that black people would never get away with. If he had been black and indignant he would have been arrested right along with the other 2. Smh

And that response from the Starbucks CEO is trash! All he had to say was You’re fired to the manager. He used to many words to say nothing. I gave them a chance to do the right thing. But DD here I come.


----------



## shortycocoa

Starbucksceo is trending on Twitter.  That employee is full of ish.  What did they think would happen when they called the police?  Just stop....


----------



## VeryBecoming

shortycocoa said:


> Starbucksceo is trending on Twitter.  That employee is full of ish.  What did they think would happen when they called the police?  Just stop....



Right? You don't call the police because you don't want people to be arrested. We all know why calling the police is their first resort to conflict, no matter how big or small. Calling the police _was_ the escalation.


----------



## Atthatday

*47 Black Owned Coffee and Tea Businesses That are Great Alternatives to Starbucks*
Published on April 14, 2018  in All Posts/Black Money  by ShoppeBlack
ShareTweet


Recently, a Philadelphia Starbucks employee called the police on two Black patrons. Their crime? Waiting for a friend. The cops still arrested them. When next you feel the need for some Starbucks, consider these Black Owned Coffee and Tea Businesses instead.

*Black Owned Coffee and Tea Businesses*
Uprising Muffin Company (Washington DC) offers homemade muffins, coffee, sandwiches & salads served in a relaxed setting with comfy seating.







Northwest Coffee Roasting Company(Clayton, MO) is an artisan coffee roaster that embodies the legacy of coffee by unifying communities, stimulating dialogue, and providing hand roasted and brewed full city coffee.






Teatopia (St Louis, MO)  offers 70 different teas as well as other small food items that will leave you amazed and wanting more.






My Cup of Tea (Memphis, TN) offers over 30 varieties of specialty tea from all over the world. They have a substantial customer base in retail, wholesale and in gift packaging.






TeaLee’s Tea House & Bookstore (Denver, CO) provides high quality loose leaf teas, food and specialty drinks, including beer and wine in an afro-centric atmosphere.






Uncle Bobbie’s Coffee & Books(Philadelphia, PA) is a cool coffee shop and bookstore that also hosts live events like book signings and movie screenings.






Ivy’s Tea Co. (Online) is a pop culture and Hip-Hop inspired holistic health brand. They provide handcrafted, locally sourced herbal tea that is made small batch by an herbalist and herb-infused honey for millennials.

Black Momma Teas (Online) offers gluten-free loose leaf tea selections, biodegradable tea bags and organic flavored agave.

Sip & Savor (Chicago, IL) offers the finest certified fair trade coffee from around the world, as well as a wide selection of teas, mochas, lattes and blended drinks. They also serve delicious pastries and small bites from local bakeries.






Black Swan Espresso (Newark, NJ) is Newark’s first Specialty Coffee and Tea Shop. They specialize in using the highest quality international coffee beans in all their roasts.






Crazy Coffee Co. (Lenexa, KS) offers a variety of drip coffee flavors suitable for any home coffee maker. They offer offer 6 flavored coffee selections per month, that changes every two months.

My Coffee Shop (Atlanta, GA) is a coffeehouse offering all-day breakfasts alongside sandwiches & baked goods in quirky surrounds.






Café ULU (Atlanta, GA) is unapologetically centered on  the culture of our people and more specifically, on the historical and current influence of coffee and the coffee trade.

Friday’s Coffee (Atlanta, GA) tantalizes your palate with some of the planet’s most unique and rare coffees.

Red Bay Coffee (Oakland, CA) is building a global community through our commitment to sourcing, developing, roasting and delivering the best and most beautiful coffee to the people.






Upper Cup Coffee Co. (Columbus, OH) offers house-roasted espressos & creative pours are the focus of this brick-walled cafe with sandwiches.






Dees Coffee (New Orleans, LA) is a comfy cafe dispensing a variety of coffees, loose-leaf teas & locally made pastries.

Wild Fig Books & Coffee (Lexington, KY) is your very own local/global, writer-owned, counter-gentrification bookstore.






Whittier Cafe (Denver, CO) is an artsy coffee shop with a lending library & a cozy patio serving espresso-based drinks & cafe fare.






Sankofa Video Books & Cafe (Washington, DC) is a relaxed coffeehouse offering light cafe bites plus African-focused books & film screenings.






Cuples Tea House (Baltimore, MD) is a family owned and operated tea business offering featuring premium loose leaf teas, tea accessories and culture in a socially connected atmosphere.

Turn (St. Louis, MO) is a café that uses locally sourced ingredients to create spins on American breakfast and lunch.

Kaffeine Coffee Internet & Office Cafe(Houston, TX) is a relaxed, funky cafe featuring coffee, sandwiches & baked goods, plus Wi-Fi & printing services.



Not So Urban Coffee & Roastery (Oxford, GA) is a small batch micro roaster specializing in responsibly, ethically & sustainably sourced coffee from Africa, South/Central America and Asia.

Golden Thyme Coffee & Cafe (St Paul, MN) is a easygoing place with a warm vibe offering a variety of coffee blends named after your favorite jazz artists, bagels, cakes and many other delightful treats.

Currency Exchange Cafe (Chicago, IL) is a hip cafe with repurposed decor & a library, serving a mix of American, Mexican & Filipino food.



More Than Java Cafe’ (Laurel, MD) is a vibrant outpost featuring classic cafe dishes, espresso drinks & ice cream, plus live music nights.

Amalgam Comics & Coffeehouse(Philadelphia, PA) is a is a comic book store and coffee shop hybrid that offers everything from comics, toys, games and figurines, to coffee & espresso related beverages, and baked goods.



Ain’t She Sweet Cafe (Chicago, IL) is a casual, cozy eatery offering counter-serve sandwiches, smoothies & house-baked desserts.

Cafe Dejena (Oakland, CA) is a local Eritrean café that offers dine in meals all day, grab & go for those on the run, and catering for small events.

Beyu Caffe (Durham, NC) is an upbeat, bohemian hangout offering coffee, all-day American fare, a full bar, live jazz & free WiFi.



Boon Boona Coffee (Seattle, WA) sources the finest coffee, from the birthplace of coffee, East Africa.



DC Conscious Cafe (Washington, DC) is “more than a cafe”. They offer good food, dialogue, entertainment, civic engagement and advocacy for the good of our community.

Serenity Tearoom (Frederick, MD) is on a mission to provide an elegant and professional Traditional Afternoon Tea, with tasty food, hospitable service and fond memories.

Serengeti Teas & Spices (New York, NY) introduces the history, magic, sumptuous taste and exotic flavors of Africa via signature coffees, teas, cocoas & spices.



The Terminal Cafe (Nashville, TN) is an unassuming coffee shop serving breakfast & lunch in a tiny, traveling-themed space.

Gullah Girl Tea (Online) offers delicious original healing tea blends, made by hand with love with a mission to promote healing and wellness.



Rise and Grind Café (Milwaukee, WI) offers hot and cold sandwiches, soups, breakfast items. They also offer catering and meal planning services.

Breukelen Coffee House (New York, NY) is a cozy coffeehouse providing brews & baked goods in a space that invites lingering.



Calabash Teahouse & Cafe (Washington, DC) is a popular teahouse ready to help you with foods & teas for dynamic living.



Urban Grind Coffee House (Atlanta, GA) is a hip coffeehouse with cafe menu & free WiFi holds film screenings, poetry slams & other arty events.

Grant Park Coffeehouse (Atlanta, GA) is a neighborhood coffeehouse serving light breakfast fare, sandwiches & pastries in chill, compact digs.

Just Add Honey Tea Company (Atlanta, GA) is a sophisticated twist on a southern _tea_ tradition we offer thoughtfully blended loose leaf _teas_ made in small batches to ensure the perfect cup cheers!



Tsion Cafe & Bakery (NY) is a petite, stylish cafe featuring contemporary Ethiopian cuisine in a warm space with patio seating.

Culture Coffee Too (Washington, DC) is a coffee shop, art gallery, live performance venue, and event space, with a mission to bring delicious coffee, and diverse culture to the Washington, DC community.

Village Tea Company (National Harbor, MD) sources high-quality, unique teas that are blended to create distinct flavor combinations which are packaged in a variety of creative and environmentally friendly ways for wholesale and retail sales.



TeaVolve Cafe & Lounge (Baltimore, MD) offers free WiFi, 30 varieties of loose leaf tea, espresso and coffee beverages using locally roasted beans, house-made sangria, and tasty eats.





Here’s a link to the video.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

Thanks for the list, @Atthatday.

It's nice to have alternatives if you choose not to go Starbucks. I've never developed a Starbucks habit and I will be looking into some of these businesses.


----------



## mensa

Ah, the power of a unified boycott.

In the past, when Black folks got together and boycotted, it hit those White racists where they would hurt the most...in their wallets. Because of these protests, all kinds of benefits and positive changes occurred that really helped us.

Please read your history books to get a clearer and more better understanding of the  Civil Rights movement and the methods that were used to bring America to it's knees!

Until we unify and come together and strategize a plan that attacks their racist discriminatory and derogatory practices against us, their assaults will not only continue but, their evil racists attacks against us will increase.

How many of us have to be slaughtered, falsely accused and imprisoned, though innocent of committing any crime, before we become emboldened enough to collectively do something about it?

And for those of you who are
non-chalant, complacent and/or refuse to face the facts of this horrible infliction of racism that has been waged against us in this Country, my heart goes out to you...because one day, it could be you or one of your family members.

Signed:   I am so sick and tired of this!

Mensa


----------



## Transformer

itsallaboutattitude said:


> I don't like eating or drinking from folks I don't like.



This is why going to restaurants are EXTREMELY LIMITED by me.  Folks say that I have a "slave mentality" because I cook my own food.


----------



## PatTodd

shortycocoa said:


> Starbucksceo is trending on Twitter.  That employee is full of ish.  What did they think would happen when they called the police?  Just stop....


Exactly.  Sounds like it was protocol to call the police and they only regret that the two men ended up arrested - because of the backlash.


----------



## shortycocoa

Transformer said:


> This is why going to restaurants are EXTREMELY LIMITED by me.  Folks say that I have a "slave mentality" because I cook my own food.



I don't blame you.  I'm the same way these days.  I can't remember the last time I stepped foot in a restaurant or even ordered takeout, for that matter.


----------



## Kiadodie

IMO the issue isn’t with Starbucks. It should be with the Starbucks employee who decided to call the police on them. If the police tell you to leave, you have to go. However I wish the police actually did their own asking of what happened and decided the men did nothing wrong to leave in the first place. I hope they sue!!!


----------



## Atthatday

Transformer said:


> This is why going to restaurants are EXTREMELY LIMITED by me.  Folks say that I have a "slave mentality" because I cook my own food.



I don’t see how cooking at home is a “slave mentality”. Whoever says that may want to look in the mirror.


----------



## Zaynab

I like my Keurig more than their overpriced fattening coffee.  Thanks for the list of alternatives @Atthatday


----------



## ilong

mensa said:


> Ah, the power of a unified boycott.
> 
> In the past, when Black folks got together and boycotted, it hit those White racists where they would hurt the most...in their wallets. Because of these protests, all kinds of benefits and positive changes occurred that really helped us.
> 
> Please read your history books to get a clearer and more better understanding of the the Civil Rights movement and methods that brought America to her knees!
> 
> Until we unify and come together and strategize a plan that attacks their racist discriminatory and derogatory practices against us, their assaults will not only continue but, their evil racists attacks against us will increase.
> 
> How many of us have to be slaughtered, falsely accused and imprisoned before we become emboldened enough to collectively do something about it?
> 
> And for those of you who are
> non-chalant, complacent and/or refuse to face the facts of this horrible infliction of racism that has been waged against us in this Country, my heart goes out to you...because one day, it could be you or one of your family members.
> 
> Signed:   I am so sick and tired of this!
> 
> Mensa



@mensa - I wish I could like this a million times.


----------



## ilong

Just to draw further contrast to disparity in treatment by the police.  

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...oter-nasim-aghdam-her-packed-car-w/516667002/


Police are called because the woman was reported sleeping in her car at  a Walmart parking lot  
Police arrive and *chit chat* with the woman.
Not required to get out of the car
No search,
No mentions of loitering, trespassing,
Not told to leave
Woman goes on a killing spree at YouTube, killing innocent people.   

Obviously, she was lying when she "shook her head no"  in response to the officer's questions *""You don't want want to hurt your self, do you? You don't want to hurt anybody else? You don't want to commit suicide or anything like that?" the female officer asks her."*

Watching the video  the woman looks very strange, haunted and suspicious.   At the very least a search was warranted.  A search would have uncovered the weapon in her possession.  and the lives of the people who died, may have been spared.


----------



## mensa

ilong said:


> Just to draw further contrast to disparity in treatment by the police.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...oter-nasim-aghdam-her-packed-car-w/516667002/
> 
> 
> Police are called because the woman was reported sleeping in her car at  a Walmart parking lot
> Police arrive and *chit chat* with the woman.
> Not required to get out of the car
> No search,
> No mentions of loitering, trespassing,
> Not told to leave
> Woman goes on a killing spree at YouTube, killing innocent people.
> 
> Obviously, she was lying when she "shook her head no"  in response to the officer's questions *""You don't want want to hurt your self, do you? You don't want to hurt anybody else? You don't want to commit suicide or anything like that?" the female officer asks her."*
> 
> Watching the video  the woman looks very strange, haunted and suspicious.   At the very least a search was warranted.  A search would have uncovered the weapon in her possession.  and the lives of the people who died, may have been spared.



In my opinion, it's as if they are attepempting to do to us what they did and are doing to the Native Americans, and that is by seemingly trying desperately to commit genocide against us.

This is why they kill our men and boys at a staggering number. Why? Without the male, how will our  Race continue to increase at a healthy rate.  If this wicked and ungodly behavior is allowed to be perpetrated against us, it will cause our numbers to decline drastically.

How does the President of the United States refer to the entire Continent of Africa as a "Shi-hole" place? That was offensive and insulting to all  Black people who originated from Africa from all over the world...whether they realize it or not.


----------



## atlien11

People of all races and backgrounds were out here protesting at this particular Starbucks on Spruce street. This is a very liberal city and we aint having that ish without you hearing from us about it (the yelp review are priceless!!). I am very proud of the citizens of Philadelphia for stepping up in this horrible situation.


----------



## Chromia

I don't care for those useless apologies from their Twitter account and the CEO.

Calling the police on black men is serious. That's life-threatening.

Not happy that I still have money on a Starbucks gift card that I got with my credit card rewards.

I'll take a long break from Starbucks (it'll be easy - I haven't been there in a couple of months anyway), then I'll use up what's left on my gift card, then I'm finished with them.

Like others have said I have been in there just to use the bathroom and/or Wi-Fi without buying anything.

Looking forward to uninstalling the Starbucks app on my phone and freeing up storage space.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

After fully reading the official response, imma use what I’ve already paid for on my account and be done. 

I checked out all the Atlanta recommended spots, but they are not on my way to work. :-(

Signed a hot chocolatier.  

I don’t need the calories.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

FelaShrine said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They were being defiant in being asked to leave. LOL. Are we saying it's normal to come up to people at a table and being asked to leave for no reason? You'd be ok with that? Not sure why yall pretending? Yall mouth off in elaborate stories about how if so and so told you to do this and that you'd wait there til the police come and explain why this is happening in the name of being big and bad yet now people pretending like they dont understand the boys' reactions to being asked to leave? Seriously?



Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Zaynab said:


> That's why I said seeing a white person's indignation is exactly what other white people need to see.



Exactly. White people started racism, their job to end it.


----------



## Transformer

Atthatday said:


> I don’t see how cooking at home is a “slave mentality”. Whoever says that may want to look in the mirror.



They associate ‘going out to eat” as a higher status.....like having a house cleaner.  They view it as unnecessary labor.

They don’t consider that i like to have as much contol over the foods I consume as possible.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

GeorginaSparks said:


> Their yelp page is in shambles
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/starbucks-philadelphia-18?uid=-knxg3ZwObc77tEKnNdL7Q&utm_source=ishare


It says they are doing a clean up on the 18th of any posts that are only news related. I hope people continue posting so that yelp has to keep some of the posts. As long as people make sure to mention the items there that they purchased before trashing their treatment of black people,  I think their reviews will have to stay.


----------



## Southernbella.

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond

Southernbella. said:


> Surprise, surprise.
> 
> View attachment 428867
> View attachment 428869
> 
> Black female former employee:


Hummph.

She's toast. She might as well slap on a pair of  gasoline soaked thongs too. 

Mind you, it wouldn't make much of a difference.

Starbucks have been off my menu due to their reluctance to pay corporate tax in the UK. Other chains and indies have to pay their way. Disgusting....


----------



## shortycocoa

ilong said:


> Police are called because the woman was reported sleeping in her car at a Walmart parking lot
> 
> Police arrive and *chit chat* with the woman.
> 
> Not required to get out of the car
> 
> No search,
> 
> No mentions of loitering, trespassing,
> 
> Not told to leave
> 
> Woman goes on a killing spree at YouTube, killing innocent people



@This part....:

Because she was cooperative and did not appear to present any sort of threat, continuing to unnecessarily question or delay her could have lead to an unwarranted detention, the department said in a statement.

Officers “look to strike the balance between investigative police work and maintaining the civil liberties of those that they contact. Based on our officers’ interaction with Aghdam, including the fact that she had answered all of our questions cooperatively and thoroughly, there was no legal reason for us to remain on scene questioning her,” the statement said.



They can't be serious....ugh.


----------



## ilong

shortycocoa said:


> @This part....:
> 
> Because she was cooperative and did not appear to present any sort of threat, continuing to unnecessarily question or delay her could have lead to an unwarranted detention, the department said in a statement.
> 
> Officers “look to strike the balance between investigative police work and maintaining the civil liberties of those that they contact. Based on our officers’ interaction with Aghdam, including the fact that she had answered all of our questions cooperatively and thoroughly, there was no legal reason for us to remain on scene questioning her,” the statement said.
> 
> 
> 
> They can't be serious....ugh.



Yes, unbelievable!!!


----------



## nyeredzi

Atthatday said:


> Every time I hear/read about discrimination. I wish we had our OWN establishments. I’m not implying that separation would eliminate discrimination, but I’m saying that it would be nice to show ‘em better than we could tell ‘em.
> 
> OTOH, the racists are showing us who they are, and until we can go Wakanda-style on them, put it to them where it hurts, the bottom line. I would settle for no less than a million.


So, my husband and I met at a black-owned coffee shop in Chicago. Lovely spot. I miss it since we don’t live in Chicago anymore. He had a general policy that you had to buy something to hang out in there. And rightly so. It is a business, and people just spending time in a place without buying things is bad for business. It also takes away space from actual customers. I can’t count how many times I’ve been to a Starbucks and there was nowhere to sit, likely because some people take a spot for hours. I don’t like it. And since businesses are private property, if a manager asks you to leave, then yes, you are trespassing.

HOWEVER, the point here is not that a store should require someone to buy something to stay, in my opinion. The point is the difference in treatment. Are they throwing out or calling the cops on white customers? If the answer is no, they’ve mistreated us. I rarely go anymore anyway, because I make my own and have discovered Dunkin Donuts. But I do occasionally go, in fact just went last week to one in Barnes and Nobles. They are going on my fishlist for at least a few months. There are enough alternatives fir me, I probably won’t even miss them.


----------



## momi

nyeredzi said:


> So, my husband and I met at a black-owned coffee shop in Chicago. Lovely spot. I miss it since we don’t live in Chicago anymore. He had a general policy that you had to buy something to hang out in there. And rightly so. It is a business, and people just spending time in a place without buying things is bad for business. It also takes away space from actual customers. I can’t count how many times I’ve been to a Starbucks and there was nowhere to sit, likely because some people take a spot for hours. I don’t like it. And since businesses are private property, if a manager asks you to leave, then yes, you are trespassing.
> 
> HOWEVER, the point here is not that a store should require someone to buy something to stay, in my opinion. The point is the difference in treatment. Are they throwing out or calling the cops on white customers? If the answer is no, they’ve mistreated us. I rarely go anymore anyway, because I make my own and have discovered Dunkin Donuts. But I do occasionally go, in fact just went last week to one in Barnes and Nobles. They are going on my fishlist for at least a few months. There are enough alternatives fir me, I probably won’t even miss them.



Right. If I owned a hair salon I wouldn't want people just sitting down at my hooded dryer chairs using my wifi.  Having said that -  my rule would apply to ALL customers.  The problem with this SB appears to be that they singled out these two men.

Furthermore if a business doesn't want my money you will not catch me begging to stay or refusing to leave. I will gather my belongings with a hearty peace out.  There are too many alternatives out here.  Bye!


----------



## Saludable84

@Atthatday thanks for the list. I’d already shared the link with close friends. 

Was very surprised that Breuklyn Coffee house was BO as I thought it was just hipster  likewise for Serengeti and Tsion. I was surprised to find out that Lenox Coffee Roasters is not BO.


----------



## Atthatday

Saludable84 said:


> @Atthatday thanks for the list. I’d already shared the link with close friends.
> 
> Was very surprised that Breuklyn Coffee house was BO as I thought it was just hipster  likewise for Serengeti and Tsion. I was surprised to find out that Lenox Coffee Roasters is not BO.



Thanks for sharing. 

There are alternatives, though I wish more black-owned franchises existed.


----------



## UmSumayyah

Transformer said:


> They associate ‘going out to eat” as a higher status.....like having a house cleaner.  They view it as unnecessary labor.
> 
> They don’t consider that i like to have as much contol over the foods I consume as possible.


I don't know of any restaurant that has the quality of ingredients that we regularly use at home. There are some places that have grass-fed steaks or pasteured chicken/eggs, but go out to eat with 90% organic/pastured ingredients and low-inflammatory oils, seasoned exactly to our tastes?  Not a one.  

I enjoy going out but I am 100% agreement with you that cooking fresh at home is better.

Are these "eating out is higher status" acquaintances of yours even eating at the farm-to-table spots or are they puffing up about Applebees and Olive Garden?


----------



## Stormy

I visit a SB about once or twice a year, so it’ll be easy for me to boycott. I’m sad for those two men who had no police record, will now be a part of the criminal justice system.


----------



## Menina Preta

FelaShrine said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They were being defiant in being asked to leave. LOL. Are we saying it's normal to come up to people at a table and being asked to leave for no reason? You'd be ok with that? Not sure why yall pretending? Yall mouth off in elaborate stories about how if so and so told you to do this and that you'd wait there til the police come and explain why this is happening in the name of being big and bad yet now people pretending like they dont understand the boys' reactions to being asked to leave? Seriously?



I’m head strong as all out, but when police come by and are involved, I rather move along than go back and forth with them
because they have shown time and time again that they can maim, assault and kill people of color with no repercussions. Proving a point in Starbucks is not worth my life, period. 

Anyways, I drink Starbucks maybe 4-5 times per month. I won’t be boycotting bc I’m tired of boycotting everytime a racist service employee does something offensive to a Black person. It’s tiring and feels like a black tax.  These employees are just one person in a multi million corporation. If the company didn’t issue an apology, then fine I would boycott, but they did and are taking action.


----------



## Atthatday

Stormy said:


> I visit a SB about once or twice a year, so it’ll be easy for me to boycott. I’m sad for those two men who had no police record, will now be a part of the criminal justice system.



I hope the charges are dropped and expunged.


----------



## Stormy

Atthatday said:


> I hope the charges are dropped and expunged.



Me too


----------



## FelaShrine

Menina Preta said:


> I’m head strong as all out, but when police come by and are involved, I rather move along than go back and forth with them
> because they have shown time and time again that they can maim, assault and kill people of color with no repercussions. .



I dont believe you. Sorry girl. I dont believe police would come up at you asking you to leave without a decent reason and you wouldnt demand to know why.

Keep in mind they called cops first. They didnt even ask the guys anything, everything came out after the arrest. So you claiming you'd be all "sure! I'll leave. bye ". Nah.



Menina Preta said:


> If the company didn’t issue an apology, then fine I would boycott, but they did and are taking action.



what's the action? They also didnt even have the decency to call the guys by their names.


----------



## Menina Preta

FelaShrine said:


> I dont believe you. Sorry girl. I dont believe police would come up at you asking you to leave without a decent reason and you wouldnt demand to know why.
> 
> Keep in mind they called cops first. They didnt even ask the guys anything, everything came out after the arrest. So you claiming you'd be all "sure! I'll leave. bye ". Nah.



Of course, I would ask why. After they tell me why and ask me two to three times to leave, then I would go. I would of course write down everyone’s name and then escalate the situation in court after I left with my face and life in one piece. Life is too important to be beaten up or arrested over Starbucks. 

Anyways, i think people should do what feels right for them.  If people want to protest Starbucks, then protest them, boycott them, etc. I am just tired of every 4-8 weeks there being some new social media cause complete with a video, tweets, blog posts, etc. People get so worked up and then 2-4 weeks later, crickets. It just seems disingenuous from afar and in retrospect. 

Also, OAN, I think it’s problematic to be questioning how “Black” or “down” someone is by their desire to engage in boycotts or protests. That’s what mensa’s post implied. We all need to practice self care and preservation living in a racist society. Sometimes, I choose to engage full throttle protesting and boycotting. Other times, I let others bare the weight bc I don’t have the bandwidth or may not see eye to eye with the issue. Nothing is wrong with that at all. We are not a monolith.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

No argument: Just thinking.

Don't we sometimes boycott for just a while, to make a point? That doesn't seem disingenuous to me. 

And it all is tiring to some degree . . . but I haven't fought the way people who came before me have and gone through what they have for ME . . . so I'm not too tired.

I find racism is more tiring than boycotting.

But I have no argument: I agree that no one has to boycott every time, in my opinion.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

I don't go to five bucks because I don't like their coffee (I think they roast their beans too long)...  but, if I did, I wouldn't go anymore.  There are too many good coffee chains here, including one that is run to train poor kids as cooks, to put up with their mess!


----------



## atlien11

I was just reading the comments on YELP. It's probably very inappropriate and tasteless for me to think or say this....but... these two courageous black men are about to get PAID!!


----------



## IslandMummy

atlien11 said:


> I was just reading the comments on YELP. It's probably very inappropriate and tasteless for me to think or say this....but... these two courageous black men are about to get PAID!!


That’s the only outcome that I want for this and the old navy nonsense.


----------



## Atthatday

There’s another SB incident on video that has surfaced.


----------



## mensa

Menina Preta said:


> Of course, I would ask why. After they tell me why and ask me two to three times to leave, then I would go. I would of course write down everyone’s name and then escalate the situation in court after I left with my face and life in one piece. Life is too important to be beaten up or arrested over Starbucks.
> 
> Anyways, i think people should do what feels right for them.  If people want to protest Starbucks, then protest them, boycott them, etc. I am just tired of every 4-8 weeks there being some new social media cause complete with a video, tweets, blog posts, etc. People get so worked up and then 2-4 weeks later, crickets. It just seems disingenuous from afar and in retrospect.
> 
> Also, OAN, I think it’s problematic to be questioning how “Black” or “down” someone is by their desire to engage in boycotts or protests. That’s what mensa’s post implied. We all need to practice self care and preservation living in a racist society. Sometimes, I choose to engage full throttle protesting and boycotting. Other times, I let others bare the weight bc I don’t have the bandwidth or may not see eye to eye with the issue. Nothing is wrong with that at all. We are not a monolith.


During the height of the Civil Rights movement, everyone Black did not participate from the protests, boycots, sit-in's, etc. However, all Black folks and others did receive the Constitutional rights and benefits that should've been extended to us in the first place.

As of now, America, in regards to Black folk i


Menina Preta said:


> Of course, I would ask why. After they tell me why and ask me two to three times to leave, then I would go. I would of course write down everyone’s name and then escalate the situation in court after I left with my face and life in one piece. Life is too important to be beaten up or arrested over Starbucks.
> 
> Anyways, i think people should do what feels right for them.  If people want to protest Starbucks, then protest them, boycott them, etc. I am just tired of every 4-8 weeks there being some new social media cause complete with a video, tweets, blog posts, etc. People get so worked up and then 2-4 weeks later, crickets. It just seems disingenuous from afar and in retrospect.
> 
> Also, OAN, I think it’s problematic to be questioning how “Black” or “down” someone is by their desire to engage in boycotts or protests. That’s what mensa’s post implied. We all need to practice self care and preservation living in a racist society. Sometimes, I choose to engage full throttle protesting and boycotting. Other times, I let others bare the weight bc I don’t have the bandwidth or may not see eye to eye with the issue. Nothing is wrong with that at all. We are not a monolith.



s "somewhat"Of course, I would ask why. After they tell me why and ask me two to three times to leave, then I would go. I would of course write down everyone’s name and then escalate the situation in court after I left with my face and life in one piece. Life is too important to be beaten up or arrested over Starbucks.

Anyways, i think people should do what feels right for them.  If people want to protest Starbucks, then protest them, boycott them, etc. I am just tired of every 4-8 weeks there being some new social media cause complete with a video, tweets, blog posts, etc. People get so worked up and then 2-4 weeks later, crickets. It just seems disingenuous from afar and in retrospect.

Also, OAN, I think it’s problematic to be questioning how “Black” or “down” someone is by their desire to engage in boycotts or protests. That’s what mensa’s post implied. We all need to practice self care and preservation living in a racist society. Sometimes, I choose to engage full throttle protesting and boycotting. Other times, I let others bare the weight bc I don’t have the bandwidth or may not see eye to eye with the issue. Nothing is wrong with that at all. We are not a monolith.[/QUOTE]
If you were singled out from a business and was asked by the police to leave, for no reason, and you left, that was your rightful choice. However, these Black men who were doing nothing wrong but sitting around, as many of Starbucks White customers do, were asked to leave. Their choice to stay was their right to do so.
  Once you left, how do you know that you would have been allowed to file a complaint against the officers? Are you absolutely sure that you'd be able file a case against them?
   Many of us are weary of the countless social media "videos, tweets, blog posts, etc." But these postings would not be posted or necessary if there were no racists occurrences that were aimed against Black folk time and time again in the first place.
Instead of being tired of seeing these posts, why not get tired about the racist acts that are aimed at Black folk that perpetrate the need for these posts to be generated at an alarming rate?
    During the Civil Rights movement, not all Black folk participated in the protests, sit-in's, marches, etc. However, because of the Black folk who did lead and engage in these powerful protest, all Black folk along with others, received many rights that were to be granted to us based on the Constitution of the United States.
If Black folk choose to participate in a protest it is their choice. Our Blackness is not based on certain modes of protests. However, in my humble opinion, we must and should uplift and support our Race in any way that we can, especially during these trying times!
   Finally, you are correct in stating that "we are not a monolith."  Unfortunately, White racists would disagree with you. When they look at us, they view us all as one whether we are light, dark, rich, poor, educated, illiterate, religious, non-religious, etc...I think you get my point.


----------



## Stormy

Loved the View's commentary: 
Especially what Sunny says at around 5:46.

But... someone needs to tell Joy that it wasn't a couple hundred or 150, but 400 years of slavery.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Starbucks is trying to stay in front of this! I appreciate this.. IMHO, SB does a lot for their employees and I see a lot of minorities working there... *

*"This is not who we are, and it's not who we're going to be."*

**​


----------



## HappilyLiberal

BTW...  Five Bucks fired the manager...


----------



## Rocky91

Ain't She Sweet and Sip and Savor in Chicago are both lovely, with great food-I'm happy to see them on the list  
I love a caramel apple spice in the winter, but I won't spend another cent at Starbucks. I don't need those calories anyways.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Menina Preta said:


> I think the police arrested them bc the police asked them three times to leave and they refused. Once police asks you to leave in this instance, it’s time to go, IMO.
> 
> I think people should boycott this location but I’m not boycotting Starbucks. *In my neighborhood, they’re very welcoming to any and all who want to perch in there and pass the day away*.



Mine too. They are so sweet....they know my drink and everything But I'm STILL GOING TO BOYCOTT STARBUCKS to get the dent in profits....... I have a hard hard Starbucks habit. The local coffee shop screwed me all the way over and I left them for good and ended up at Sbx for that reason. My local Sbux (2 franchises) know me well. Really well. Like my gov't name (very hard to say) and my nick name...they get my drink right and if I call the next day complaining about yesterday's drink, today's drink is free. I have already had 10 free drinks in 2018 alone. My local shop wasn't offering that. They shaded me so bad when I had been going there for 10 days in a row wrapping up some graduate school work/project. I was so hurt because I really believe in "shop local" only to be treated like a wayward stranger. That was 2007. I'd patronized them faithfully since they opened in 2002. Sbux is convenient to me cause I live near the country driving into town to work. Its a straight shot and if the closest one to my home is busy I ride down the road to the one close to work. They are welcoming and staffed by youngins so they are better trained than some of the racist ones I've seen when traveling out of town down here in the south. One became my intern for a little while and "just because" (she arranged free drinks for the staff the week she was here) and had the support of her manager who was supportive of her education...We have nothing else and I cant do Dunkin cause I can't tolerate the almond milk. I do better with Coconut...
So I get it. And look I got a 2 month old and I NEEDS my coffee but Ima figure something out in the short term. But if we can make a dent in the near future to make change, I'ma try my hardest. DH HATES the smell of coffee in the morning but we gone buy some Organic Coconut milk and coconut milk creamer and make that thing work. I may return to Sbux down the line...but they gone learn TODAY and TOMORRA'

That manager should be FIRED. Sbux ADMITTED in the apology that her reasons for calling the po-po were based on their policy but wrong. If you have a policy you need to make sure franchisees are enforcing it equally and all the time....(year right).

eta: TO CLARIFY MY STANCE.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

HappilyLiberal said:


> BTW...  Five Bucks fired the manager...


Okay great. I typed my post before I read this comment. I am happy. Sbux stock must be dropping let me check the numbers on my app.


----------



## sunnieb

Chromia said:


> Not happy that I still have money on a Starbucks gift card that I got with my credit card rewards.
> 
> I'll take a long break from Starbucks (it'll be easy - I haven't been there in a couple of months anyway), then I'll use up what's left on my gift card, then I'm finished with them.



I've been carrying a $3 card balance since December. Been meaning to stop by, but it was never high on my list. 

We talked to our 17 year old son about this incident.   He's going off to college next year and this is the ish we have to worry about.


----------



## UmSumayyah

I can't understand not skipping Starbucks if you are upset about this incident and feel it was definitely racism.  

I get why skipping the Walmart or such may be a big problem, as in some areas that is the only game in town or you have little kids and can't drive to three stores, work a full-time job AND spend time with them.

It's just coffee and snacks.

Like, get a coffee maker and get coffee beans and pastry from the grocery store.  Make your breakfast sandwiches on the weekend and freeze them to reheat, or just get a box of breakfast sandwiches in the freezer aisle.  Probably the same quality anyway.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

momi said:


> Furthermore if a business doesn't want my money you will not catch me begging to stay or refusing to leave. I will gather my belongings with a hearty peace out. There are too many alternatives out here. Bye!


My guess is they fought to stay a little harder because they were invited.   Not too long ago, for business, I was invited to meet at a Starbucks and I almost said yes but thought about how I didn't care for that crowded and type of people and decided for somewhere else instead.  I didn't want to explain to anyone why I have been sitting there with no purchase.


----------



## Zaynab

Menina Preta said:


> I’m head strong as all out, but when police come by and are involved, I rather move along than go back and forth with them
> because they have shown time and time again that they can maim, assault and kill people of color with no repercussions. Proving a point in Starbucks is not worth my life, period.
> 
> Anyways, I drink Starbucks maybe 4-5 times per month. I won’t be boycotting bc I’m tired of boycotting everytime a racist service employee does something offensive to a Black person. It’s tiring and feels like a black tax.  These employees are just one person in a multi million corporation. If the company didn’t issue an apology, then fine I would boycott, but they did and are taking action.


I definitely can’t and don’t boycott everything. I never shop at H&M so that was easy. Don’t like Dove soap. I’m boycotting Starbucks because I have two black sons and that could easily be one of them in the future. It’s as simple as that. And some overpriced latte isn’t worth it to me.


----------



## momi

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> My guess is they fought to stay a little harder because they were invited.   Not too long ago, for business, I was invited to meet at a Starbucks and I almost said yes but thought about how I didn't care for that crowded and type of people and decided for somewhere else instead.  I didn't want to explain to anyone why I have been sitting there with no purchase.




Possibly...

I honestly lay the burden of it all at the feet of Starbucks.  Buy allowing people to linger without purchase they created the culture that they are now trying to selectively enforce - so whatever.


----------



## mensa

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Starbucks is trying to stay in front of this! I appreciate this.. IMHO, SB does a lot for their employees and I see a lot of minorities working there... *
> *Oh boy*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *​


Oh my, how noble of them.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

@HappilyLiberal 

Where did you see that the manager was fired from Starbucks? I haven’t seen that info yet


----------



## UmSumayyah

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> @HappilyLiberal
> 
> Where did you see that the manager was fired from Starbucks? I haven’t seen that info yet


I saw on yahoo that the manager is "no longer working there".

Question is, are they on temporary leave, to take a job at another location when the buzz dies down?  Or were they actually. fired.?


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Shaun King posted a video of another incident at Starbucks. Black man asks for the code to use the bathroom and is denied. He runs into a white man coming out of the bathroom and finds out he got the code without buying anything. When he confronts the employees the cashier tells him to leave and has security escort him out. I’m on my phone so I can’t post the video but I’ll post it when I get back to my computer unless someone else posts it first.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I am proud of my downtown associates today.  The line at Starbuck's, which is usually out the door and around the corner, was almost non-existent this morning.  I am sure Dunkin Donuts was happy with their newfound patronage today.

This ridiculous racism/fear/bigotry/stereotype crap has got to stop!


----------



## awhyley

Looks like it finally happened,

"Philadelphia Starbucks manager who called cops on two black men is let go as protests continue"

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ng-cops-black-men-article-1.3936524?cid=bitly

From The Root:

"Philadelphia Starbucks Manager Who Called Police on 2 Black Men Decides to Leave Company in 'Mutual' Decision: Report"

https://www.theroot.com/early-monday-morning-protests-planned-for-philadelphia-1825287696


----------



## AnjelLuvs

This!!!





​


----------



## Philippians413

This dude...


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond

Philippians413 said:


> This dude...


He might as well have said All Lives Matter and be done with it...


----------



## LushLox

Bad&Bougee said:


> I am proud of my downtown associates today.  The line at Starbuck's, which is usually out the door and around the corner, was almost non-existent this morning.  I am sure Dunkin Donuts was happy with their newfound patronage today.
> 
> This ridiculous racism/fear/bigotry/stereotype crap has got to stop!



That is really good to hear! The only logic these sort of people understand is when their finances are affected. They had to let her go, their dollars are far more important than the welfare of an incompetent manager.


----------



## Philippians413




----------



## GeorginaSparks

luckiestdestiny said:


> It says they are doing a clean up on the 18th of any posts that are only news related. I hope people continue posting so that yelp has to keep some of the posts. As long as people make sure to mention the items there that they purchased before trashing their treatment of black people,  I think their reviews will have to stay.


I see the 15th which was yesterday. since i posted it, their ratings have gone from 2.5 stars to 1 star and it's now a little over 2000 reviews. Wonder what's taking them so long. lol


----------



## FelaShrine

.[/QUOTE]


UmSumayyah said:


> I saw on yahoo that the manager is "no longer working there".
> 
> Question is, are they on temporary leave, to take a job at another location when the buzz dies down?  Or were they actually. fired.?



Thats what i saw this morning. I didnt see fired.


----------



## Menina Preta

Starbucks which has a Black female COO, Starbucks which employs many minority youth, Starbucks which at times is the only communal space for community members to use free WiFi in certain gentrifying communities (Harlem, Washington Heights, the Bronx) etc. The same Starbucks that let’s the friendly neighborhood vagrants get free water or bathroom use without being harassed. Yes, this Starbucks should be boycotted bc of videos of racist low tier employees. There are racists any and everywhere in society and when they show their behind, they need to be fired and a swift message from corporate needs to follow. Starbucks did that. So no I’m not boycotting...they do not have a long history of being racist or employing racist practices, IMO. 

Folks be joining boycott band wagons everytime some video or roots article is posted. Do you, but that mess is tiring and half of the boycotters probably forget what they’re mad about 3 weeks later when the next uproar happens...


----------



## mensa

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Shaun King posted a video of another incident at Starbucks. Black man asks for the code to use the bathroom and is denied. He runs into a white man coming out of the bathroom and finds out he got the code without buying anything. When he confronts the employees the cashier tells him to leave and has security escort him out. I’m on my phone so I can’t post the video but I’ll post it when I get back to my computer unless someone else posts it first.


WHAT?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mensa

Menina Preta said:


> Starbucks which has a Black female COO, Starbucks which employs many minority youth, Starbucks which at times is the only communal space for community members to use free WiFi in certain gentrifying communities (Harlem, Washington Heights, the Bronx) etc. The same Starbucks that let’s the friendly neighborhood vagrants get free water or bathroom use without being harassed. Yes, this Starbucks should be boycotted bc of videos of racist low tier employees. There are racists any and everywhere in society and when they show their behind, they need to be fired and a swift message from corporate needs to follow. Starbucks did that. So no I’m not boycotting...they do not have a long history of being racist or employing racist practices, IMO.
> 
> Folks be joining boycott band wagons everytime some video or roots article is posted. Do you, but that mess is tiring and half of the boycotters probably forget what they’re mad about 3 weeks later when the next uproar happens...


Are you an African American?


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Stormy said:


> I visit a SB about once or twice a year, so it’ll be easy for me to boycott. I’m sad for those two men who had no police record, will now be a part of the criminal justice system.


Oh no. I'm pretty sure the charges will be dismissed especially if they know what is good for them.


----------



## FelaShrine

Philippians413 said:


> This dude...




Not different from what is being said in here so it's his right

we shouldnt shame people into boycotting yada yada


----------



## Menina Preta

mensa said:


> Are you an African American?



What is the point of this question?  Please miss me with the first gen/immigrant argument, bc I have no patience for that ignorance today.

Anyways, like I said, everyone is entitled to their opinion and people said why they are and are not boycotting. I have no ill will to those who choose to boycott. Just don’t question my Blackness bc I choose to sit this one out.

Eta: my question is all the way rhetorical so no need to type out what you think your point is bc I’m not here for it...at all.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Atthatday said:


> There’s another SB incident on video that has surfaced.


Okay so what are people doing about this. We should blow this up as well so that we can see that this is not just a "one time" incident. It is happening all over the country.


----------



## Theresamonet

Menina Preta said:


> Starbucks which has a Black female COO, Starbucks which employs many minority youth, Starbucks which at times is the only communal space for community members to use free WiFi in certain gentrifying communities (Harlem, Washington Heights, the Bronx) etc. The same Starbucks that let’s the friendly neighborhood vagrants get free water or bathroom use without being harassed. Yes, this Starbucks should be boycotted bc of videos of racist low tier employees. There are racists any and everywhere in society and when they show their behind, they need to be fired and a swift message from corporate needs to follow. Starbucks did that. So no I’m not boycotting...they do not have a long history of being racist or employing racist practices, IMO.
> 
> Folks be joining boycott band wagons everytime some video or roots article is posted. Do you, but that mess is tiring and half of the boycotters probably forget what they’re mad about 3 weeks later when the next uproar happens...



I agree. I don’t see what there is to boycott about in this situation, and I can count how many times I’ve been to Starbucks.

ETA: I am African American


----------



## msbettyboop

Philippians413 said:


> This dude...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Shaun King posted a video of another incident at Starbucks. Black man asks for the code to use the bathroom and is denied. He runs into a white man coming out of the bathroom and finds out he got the code without buying anything. When he confronts the employees the cashier tells him to leave and has security escort him out. I’m on my phone so I can’t post the video but I’ll post it when I get back to my computer unless someone else posts it first.


Here's the video of the incident.


----------



## mensa

Menina Preta said:


> What is the point of this question?  Please miss me with the first gen/immigrant argument, bc I have no patience for that ignorance today.
> 
> Anyways, like I said, everyone is entitled to their opinion and people said why they are and are not boycotting. I have no ill will to those who choose to boycott. Just don’t question my Blackness bc I choose to sit this one out.
> 
> Eta: my question is all the way rhetorical so no need to type out what you think your point is bc I’m not here for it...at all.



You are correct in stating that we all have a right to our own opinions and in my opinion, you seem to express sentiments that are anti-Black on a regular basis.

Anyhow, there's no need to raise your blood pressure over our dialogue so, inhale, release, relax, repeat..

Since I don't want to get this informative and productive thread shut down, I'll end by saying:

 What a wonderful thing that it is to be Young, Gifted, and Black."



Have a nice life...bye!


----------



## mensa

Theresamonet said:


> I agree. I don’t see what there is to boycott about in this situation, and I can count how many times I’ve been to Starbucks.
> 
> ETA: I am African American


 Would you still go to Starbucks if this situation happened to you or one of  your family members?


----------



## Oasis

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Here's the video of the incident.


but she looked like a fellow person of color?


----------



## nubiangoddess3

Oasis said:


> but she looked like a fellow person of color?



I'm shocked. Non-black POC discriminating against a black person.

What happen to POC united.. Oh yes, I remember it's only one sided.


----------



## Menina Preta

mensa said:


> You are correct in stating that we all have a right to our own opinions and in my opinion, you seem to express sentiments that are anti-Black on a regular basis.
> 
> Anyhow, there's no need to raise your blood pressure over our dialogue so, inhale, release, relax, repeat..
> 
> Since I don't want to get this informative and productive thread shut down, I'll end by saying:
> 
> What a wonderful thing that it is
> to be Young, Gifted, and Black."
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice life...bye!



Right. So you asking if I’m AA was meant to be productive?  Don’t rely on stereotypical narratives as a way to try to explain away others’ view points. And my blood pressure was not raised at all. Just because I don’t agree with boycotting an entire corporation over the actions of a low level employee, it doesn’t make me ignorant of the civil rights movement and the methods employed nor does it mean this trope of the docile Black immigrant is applicable to me. 

We can choose what we support and don’t support and respect the other person’s decision without inferring what you inferred. So girl bye to you too.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

LOL @ Piles


Video removed due to 
*Forum Rules: 

Rule No. 30.* Profanity AND any attempt to use profanit


----------



## Theresamonet

mensa said:


> Would you still go to Starbucks if this situation happened to you or one of  your family members?



Pretending that I  feel any sort of _need_ to go to Starbucks at all...

If it happened to me, I would continue to go to other Starbucks locations as I saw fit... once my lawsuit was settled. After I received my settlement, I may even continue go to that very Starbucks to sit smugly and use their free WiFi. 

If it happened to a family member, I’d let them decide what we do. I still wouldn’t automatically feel that ALL Starbucks needed to be boycotted, but if they did, that’s what we’d be doing as a family.

My opinion that this isn’t boycott worthy is not based on my thinking nothing wrong happened. But I don’t think the actions of a low level employee, who was acting on her own biases, and not enforcing inherently racist policies, warrants a total company boycott. Starbucks overall is not a problematic company from my understanding and experience. And unlike other companies who’ve been in hot water recently, I don’t feel like Starbucks tried to skirt responsibility. Their CEO jumped in right away to publicly apologize, wants to apologize face to face with the victims (im sure some money will exchange hands), fired the employee, has vowed to re-examine how all of their employees and locations are operating as race and inclusiveness are concerned... what would we be attempting to accomplish with a boycott at this point?


----------



## Zaynab

[


Menina Preta said:


> Starbucks which has a Black female COO, Starbucks which employs many minority youth, Starbucks which at times is the only communal space for community members to use free WiFi in certain gentrifying communities (Harlem, Washington Heights, the Bronx) etc. The same Starbucks that let’s the friendly neighborhood vagrants get free water or bathroom use without being harassed. Yes, this Starbucks should be boycotted bc of videos of racist low tier employees. There are racists any and everywhere in society and when they show their behind, they need to be fired and a swift message from corporate needs to follow. Starbucks did that. So no I’m not boycotting...they do not have a long history of being racist or employing racist practices, IMO.
> 
> Folks be joining boycott band wagons everytime some video or roots article is posted. Do you, but that mess is tiring and half of the boycotters probably forget what they’re mad about 3 weeks later when the next uproar happens...



I always thought they hired the black female COO because of their elitist towny liberal image so they could convey that we are the world look as a business. I never ever even before this incident felt like Starbucks walked that talk.


----------



## Theresamonet

Zaynab said:


> [
> 
> 
> I always thought they hired the black female COO because of their elitist towny liberal image so they could convey that we are the world look as a business. I never ever even before this incident felt like Starbucks walked that talk.



Can you explain what you mean by “elitist towny liberal image”? Are you trying to say uppity? I’m getting a little stuck on “towny”.


----------



## scoobygirl

I think the boycotts and media attention do have purpose. Starbucks seemed content to brush this under the rug if not for the story going viral. They were hiding behind policy at first. So for that alone something was done. However I think a list of demands with the boycott may be more effective in the long wrong: Public apology from CEO, firing of manager, mandatory retraining of all managers and staff, updates/re-writes to policies that allow for bias, and periodic monitoring of random stores to check for training gaps and policy enforcement.

I don't boycott for every slight, and I don't drink coffee so no loss for me or them. But if the action is egregious enough, and corporate issues no response or worse continues to disrepect their black clientele, I can't continue to spend money where they doesn't value my business.


----------



## Zaynab

Theresamonet said:


> Can you explain what you mean by “elitist towny liberal image”? Are you trying to say uppity? I’m getting a little stuck on “towny”.


That’s just a word I use for nap sacking tree hugging hippies. The liberals who talk a good game but that’s all.


----------



## Theresamonet

scoobygirl said:


> I think the boycotts and media attention do have purpose. Starbucks seemed content to brush this under the rug if not for the story going viral. They were hiding behind policy at first. So for that alone something was done. However I think a list of demands with the boycott may be more effective in the long wrong: *Public apology from CEO, firing of manager, mandatory retraining of all managers and staff, updates/re-writes to policies that allow for bias, and periodic monitoring of random stores to check for training gaps and policy enforcement.*
> 
> I don't boycott for every slight, and I don't drink coffee so no loss for me or them. But if the action is egregious enough, and corporate issues no response or worse continues to disrepect their black clientele, I can't continue to spend money where they doesn't value my business.



This went viral Saturday. Their PR team issued a statement on Sunday, followed by the CEO issuing a personal statement also on Sunday. He was on tv today (Monday). When was Starbucks hiding and not actively engaged? Everything in bolded has been done, or the CEO has vowed to do, so what else would we be looking to gain from the boycott?

I don’t care either way if people boycott Starbucks. No skin off my back. But I don’t understand the rhyme or reason at this point. The boycotts of the civil rights era all had clear objectives, which was usually to change policies. Clearly exhibited most famously in the Montgomery transit system boycott. But now, it seems like we’re calling for boycotts simply as a  show of black solidarity. Or as a way to feel involved or that we’re helping even though we’re far away. Fine. That just doesn’t really jive with what I feel is the purpose of a boycott.

I have a way bigger issue with the way this was handled by the police. The police departments all over this country are the ones who keep habitually screwing up. They didn’t have to arrest these men because some dumb ass Starbucks employee called them. When and how can we start hitting these police departments where it hurts?


----------



## Theresamonet

I also wanted to add that I do think some people and entities just need to be ruined, and that IS the objective ( eg. Paula Deen), due to a foundation of racist ideals and policies. But I don’t currently think Starbucks falls in this category.


----------



## shortycocoa

HappilyLiberal said:


> BTW...  Five Bucks fired the manager...



Good!  And I hope she can't find a job anyplace else for the rest of her life.  #bankruptthatheaux


----------



## shortycocoa

Rocky91 said:


> I love a caramel apple spice in the winter, but I won't spend another cent at Starbucks. I don't need those calories anyways.



I love that drink, too, but I haven't had one in years.  I especially won't be getting one anytime soon.  I found a copycat recipe from somewhere online a long time ago, but I never made it.  I need to see if I can find it.


----------



## shortycocoa

nubiangoddess3 said:


> LOL @ Piles



His videos stay giving me life!


----------



## Atthatday

Allegedly, the manager wasn’t fired, she was transferred.


----------



## [email protected]@

shortycocoa said:


> I love that drink, too, but I haven't had one in years.  I especially won't be getting one anytime soon.  I found a copycat recipe from somewhere online a long time ago, but I never made it.  I need to see if I can find it.



 If you find it, post it!


----------



## Atthatday

Theresamonet said:


> This went viral Saturday. Their PR team issued a statement on Sunday, followed by the CEO issuing a personal statement also on Sunday. He was on tv today (Monday). When was Starbucks hiding and not actively engaged? Everything in bolded has been done, or the CEO has vowed to do, so what else would we be looking to gain from the boycott?
> 
> I don’t care either way if people boycott Starbucks. No skin off my back. But I don’t understand the rhyme or reason at this point. The boycotts of the civil rights era all had clear objectives, which was usually to change policies. Clearly exhibited most famously in the Montgomery transit system boycott. But now, it seems like we’re calling for boycotts simply as a  show of black solidarity. Or as a way to feel involved or that we’re helping even though we’re far away. Fine. That just doesn’t really jive with what I feel is the purpose of a boycott.



From very brief research, hitting the police where it hurts would require several changes. One change might start with the police union contracts, another might be holding police financially accountable. The union contracts are very tight, of the one that I skimmed over.


----------



## shortycocoa

[email protected]@ said:


> If you find it, post it!



I sure will!  Over 10 years ago I found out that all it is is steamed apple juice with whipped cream and caramel added on top.  And the girl in Starbucks told me that! . That's when I went looking for a copycat recipe because I was like I'll be damned if I'm gonna keep paying $4 and change for this drink every time.  

ETA:  https://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/copycat-starbucks-caramel-apple-spice-cider/


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Menina Preta said:


> So no I’m not boycotting


Not necessary at all.


----------



## Theresamonet

Atthatday said:


> Allegedly, the manager wasn’t fired, she was transferred.



Where are you reading that, because that would definitely cause me to change my stance?


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Oasis said:


> but she looked like a fellow person of color?





nubiangoddess3 said:


> I'm shocked. Non-black POC discriminating against a black person.
> 
> What happen to POC united.. Oh yes, I remember it's only one sided.


You can train anyone to discriminate.  They don't have to know any better (for example, black police officers), you just have to treat another group different from another.  Doesn't really matter what group you identify as if your mind is not right.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

No one really needs Starbucks that's why they are much more effectively affected by the protest.  Someone with the money, loan and drive can create a coffee house for the community.


----------



## Atthatday

Theresamonet said:


> Where are you reading that, because that would definitely cause me to change my stance?



It’s viral on Twitter.

#starbuckswhileblack


----------



## scoobygirl

Theresamonet said:


> This went viral Saturday. Their PR team issued a statement on Sunday, followed by the CEO issuing a personal statement also on Sunday. He was on tv today (Monday). When was Starbucks hiding and not actively engaged? Everything in bolded has been done, or the CEO has vowed to do, so what else would we be looking to gain from the boycott?
> 
> I don’t care either way if people boycott Starbucks. No skin off my back. But I don’t understand the rhyme or reason at this point. The boycotts of the civil rights era all had clear objectives, which was usually to change policies. Clearly exhibited most famously in the Montgomery transit system boycott. But now, it seems like we’re calling for boycotts simply as a  show of black solidarity. Or as a way to feel involved or that we’re helping even though we’re far away. Fine. That just doesn’t really jive with what I feel is the purpose of a boycott.



That's not exactly what I said. The initial response was not favorable to those men. The first reply was a canned response protecting the manager by saying she was following policy.
It wasn't until hell was raised that you had the CEO asking to meet the men.
However if they continue any boycott you need to have a list of demands or it is wasted energy.
For me, I'm satisfied with the response now, but I don't go to coffee shops anyway. So it's a non-factor


----------



## PJaye

Philippians413 said:


> This dude...



People are working extra hard to justify maintaining their la-di-da lifestyles.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

I have a gold card with them. I’m very disappointed & will be done with SB. I don’t know if any black owned coffee shops in toronto but I can do without


----------



## LushLox

The money y’all spend on coffee you should just buy a good coffee maker if you don’t already have one. Yes the good ones are incredibly expensive but any coffee lover would soon recoup that initial outlay in the value of  having decent coffee at home at your fingertips.

But I get it, half of the attractiveness of Starbucks et al is the on the go convenience.


----------



## momi

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Here's the video of the incident.



Ok where does this fit in the timeline??? I wonder if this ^^^ incident occurred after they were told to leave by management or is the above why they were asked to leave? 

If the men were made to leave after this particular confrontation I can understand why the police were called.  The entire scene is a disturbance.  Did they start recording after they were denied the bathroom code?  I'm also giving them the side eye talking about :this is going on The Shade Room... 

I'm confused.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

@momi 2 different incidents


----------



## momi

Sweetg said:


> @momi 2 different incidents



So they were asked to leave but didn't, and then the restroom incident occurred and they were asked to leave again?


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Now who has a copycat recipe of the chicken sausage and bacon sandwich?


----------



## Kimbosheart

momi said:


> So they were asked to leave but didn't, and then the restroom incident occurred and they were asked to leave again?



2 different Starbucks in different cities. Not the same people at all


----------



## momi

Kimbosheart said:


> 2 different Starbucks in different cities. Not the same people at all



Oh okay - got it.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

*I have a way bigger issue with the way this was handled by the police. The police departments all over this country are the ones who keep habitually screwing up. They didn’t have to arrest these men because some dumb ass Starbucks employee called them. When and how can we start hitting these police departments where it hurts?*[/QUOTE]

Improper Police response seems to be a reoccurring theme.  Honestly, the manager has a right to call the Police if she felt there was a problem.  However, the Police should have done a better job mitigating the situation.  They should have allowed the gentlemen to remain inside and continue to wait for their friend.  There is no crime in that.  It happens ALL THE TIME.  The Police then should have explained to the manager how no crime has been committed and why they (Police) will be leaving the premises without further action.  Their job is not to appease citizens.  Police are hired to uphold the law, equally and consistently.  If no law was broken, which there wasn't, the Police should have moved on.

I'm not sure if your cities have council meetings where you address concerns with law enforcement, but that has been a great resource for my city.  Our complaints are heard and we continue to attend the meetings and voice our concerns until we see results.  If we are unable to get the outcome sought, we are at least told why and, often times, met with a compromise.  Send letters to the Chief of Police, the Mayor, visit their offices, picket their offices - there are many things citizens can do to bring light to police harassment and injustice.  We just have to stay on top of it and commit to it.

I too am a fan of hitting companies in the pocket when there is a wrong committed against their patrons.  That does seem to be all they understand so why not boycott?  Maybe not boycott for every little thing, it has it's purpose, but definitely speak out.  It makes the offenders, and other companies, take notice of the behavior and prevent it from happening in the future.


----------



## FemmeCreole

The reports say the manager is no longer at this location. That implies that she’s still employed. I need direct clarification on that. 

I’m glad to see the CEO acting swiftly on this matter and that he will be personally apologizing to the 2 victims. I understand they are going to conduct anti bias training for all 28,000 locations. We should hold them to that and monitor the progress. 

In the meantime my ninja coffee bar at my house works wonderfully.


----------



## Atthatday

FemmeCreole said:


> The reports say the manager is no longer at this location. That implies that she’s still employed. I need direct clarification on that.
> 
> I’m glad to see the CEO acting swiftly on this matter and that he will be personally apologizing to the 2 victims. I understand they are going to conduct anti bias training for all 28,000 locations. We should hold them to that and monitor the progress.
> 
> In the meantime my ninja coffee bar at my house works wonderfully.



Yes, it’s on Twitter that she’s no longer at that location. I’m hoping someone will confirm which location she’s at.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I'm seeing she's no longer at the company.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/philly-starbucks-manager-no-longer-103602432.html


----------



## SoniT

If she just moved to another location she'll probably do the same thing there. I make my coffee at home anyway.


----------



## Theresamonet

Again, the bigger issue here is the response by the police department, and how the police chief  and Mayor are continuing to emphatically deny that there was any wrongdoing on the part of the officers. They are still saying this. They do this over and over again across this country. The police have a larger responsibility to treat citizens fairly and without acting on biases, than the local Starbucks manager. 

Starbucks has fired the racist manager. The CEO has already met privately with the victims (hopefully the men will release a statement on how that went), the protesters need to move on down to city hall and demand some disciplinary actions for those officers.


----------



## Menina Preta

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Not necessary at all.



?


----------



## JulietWhiskey

1. Last summer, while walking down the street, I observed a black elder in the middle of a mental health crisis. She was yelling nonsensically on the sidewalk and appeared to be homeless. Some dumb white hipster wanted to call the police. I told him to call the Fire Department because when the police are called, black people end up dead. Especially if they are experiencing a mental health crisis. Look at Charlena Lyles. He looked all confused and conflicted so I called the FD. Not once did they suggest I call the police and I waited until they arrived. They took her to our public hospital. The white boy hung around, looking like he wanted to cry. I told him that she was no threat to anyone but possibly herself and in the future, his first response shouldn't be to call the police on people of color and frankly, he needs to interrogate why he wanted them called in the first place. What laws were broken, what crimes committed? Black people are not given the benefit of the doubt or equal protection under the law and as a result, our interactions with law enforcement can end up in arrest, brutality or death. I detest being a racial sherpa in any context for YT but in that moment, Hipster needed to understand how lethal his actions could have proved for that elder. Typically, when the police are called, bad things happen to black people. I'm glad I didn't just walk on by and called the FD. That manager was wrong to call Po-Po and the police, given their discretion for arrests were wrong for arresting these black men. Just trash all around.
2. The last I read, the manager was transferred to another store. I doubt this person will be fired because despite what Starbucks says, I believe they do have some policy on the books that will support the manager calling the police. And if SB fires them, it will be revealed and they can find themselves sued for wrongful termination.
3. I remember the glorious day when Black Twitter lit SB up for that "Race Together" crap they pulled. Talk about hilarity ensuing...by the time folk were done, Starbucks' timeline could only be identified by hair samples and dental records. It appears they've learned nothing.


----------



## [email protected]@

LushLox said:


> The money y’all spend on coffee you should just buy a good coffee maker if you don’t already have one. Yes the good ones are incredibly expensive but any coffee lover would soon recoup that initial outlay in the value of  having decent coffee at home at your fingertips.
> 
> But I get it, half of the attractiveness of Starbucks et al is the on the go convenience.



I don't frequen Starbucks, but I like the consistency of their products. when I go to my local bodega or anywhere else, while the coffee is good, it's not always on point. Messed up coffee is truly disappointing, esp first thing in the morning. Starbucks will re -do your drink if it doesn't come out right...which I haven't had to deal with in years.

Personally I'm conflicted since I feel like it was a "manager" issue. Then again, I feel like boycotting would make a bigger, louder statement, which is what we need right now...esp while whites are actively, openly doing their part. 

I guess the question is "how do we make the most of the situation" since Starbucks is taking action?


----------



## mensa

Atthatday said:


> Allegedly, the manager wasn’t fired, she was transferred.


Figures. They stay taking care of their own...mostly all of the time.


----------



## LushLox

[email protected]@ said:


> I don't frequen Starbucks, but I like the consistency of their products. when I go to my local bodega or anywhere else, while the coffee is good, it's not always on point. Messed up coffee is truly disappointing, esp first thing in the morning. Starbucks will re -do your drink if it doesn't come out right...which I haven't had to deal with in years.
> 
> Personally I'm conflicted since I feel like it was a "manager" issue. Then again, I feel like boycotting would make a bigger, louder statement, which is what we need right now...esp while whites are actively, openly doing their part.
> 
> I guess the question is "how do we make the most of the situation" since Starbucks is taking action?



It _was_ a manager issue, but she is still the responsibility of Starbucks and they are ultimately culpable as to who they employ.

People just need to make their own decisions. Some people will want to boycott and make a statement whereas others will still want to frequent Starbucks as before, both stances are fine as far as I'm concerned. People need to do what suits _them_ and their own circumstances.

I'm not a big coffee drinker so this isn't really an issue for me, it will be very easy for me to boycott them. Although I do buy the occasional hot chocolate and sandwich. They're so dang expensive it'll be a pleasant relief on my wallet!


----------



## mensa

Atthatday said:


> Every time I hear/read about discrimination. I wish we had our OWN establishments. I’m not implying that separation would eliminate discrimination, but I’m saying that it would be nice to show ‘em better than we could tell ‘em.
> 
> OTOH, the racists are showing us who they are, and until we can go Wakanda-style on them, put it to them where it hurts, the bottom line. I would settle for no less than a million.



You speak nothing but the truth here!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

JulietWhiskey said:


> 1. Last summer, while walking down the street, I observed a black elder in the middle of a mental health crisis. She was yelling nonsensically on the sidewalk and appeared to be homeless. Some dumb white hipster wanted to call the police. I told him to call the Fire Department because when the police are called, black people end up dead. Especially if they are experiencing a mental health crisis. Look at Charlena Lyles. He looked all confused and conflicted so I called the FD. Not once did they suggest I call the police and I waited until they arrived. They took her to our public hospital. The white boy hung around, looking like he wanted to cry. I told him that she was no threat to anyone but possibly herself and in the future, his first response shouldn't be to call the police on people of color and frankly, he needs to interrogate why he wanted them called in the first place. What laws were broken, what crimes committed? Black people are not given the benefit of the doubt or equal protection under the law and as a result, our interactions with law enforcement can end up in arrest, brutality or death.* I detest being a racial sherpa in any context for YT but in that moment, Hipster needed to understand how lethal his actions could have proved for that elder*. Typically, when the police are called, bad things happen to black people. I'm glad I didn't just walk on by and called the FD. That manager was wrong to call Po-Po and the police, given their discretion for arrests were wrong for arresting these black men. Just trash all around.
> 2. The last I read, the manager was transferred to another store. I doubt this person will be fired because despite what Starbucks says, I believe they do have some policy on the books that will support the manager calling the police. And if SB fires them, it will be revealed and they can find themselves sued for wrongful termination.
> 3. I remember the glorious day when Black Twitter lit SB up for that "Race Together" crap they pulled. Talk about hilarity ensuing...by the time folk were done, Starbucks' timeline could only be identified by hair samples and dental records. It appears they've learned nothing.


Your gut let you know it was a teachable moment. Good for you. It wasn't for that YT person, but for her. White people are gonna white people. So if he learned something--good. But more importantly, you got her the help she needed.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## oneastrocurlie

Southernbella. said:


>



Wasn't expecting that. Kevin is swift.


----------



## Kimbosheart

I'm satisfied with Starbucks response. And I agree that the manager may not be able to be fired depending on the specifics of her employment status and starbucks actual policy. I wish I could boycott the police because that is who really needs training and this whole entire thing could've been avoided had they been doing their job and assessed the situation.


----------



## Sosa

I only went to Starbucks when I got gift cards for them. 
Boycott is easy.


----------



## VeryBecoming

I don't look at boycotts as being about just one store or one incident. Do people think Starbucks would be doing all this apologizing and training if boycotts weren't happening/threatened? It also serves a larger purpose to show other companies that we won't accept this treatment while continuing to give them our money. I'm sure Coffee Bean, Dunkin Donuts or whatever other big chain coffee shops are reviewing their policies now. I stopped by a local coffee shop today and there was a new sign that all are welcome and that you only need to buy something if you're using the WiFi. These things that happen on a national level have the potential to trickle down.

Also, Starbucks should at least implement a discount taken at purchase for all black people


----------



## Theresamonet

Kimbosheart said:


> I'm satisfied with Starbucks response. And I agree that the manager may not be able to be fired depending on the specifics of her employment status and starbucks actual policy. I wish I could boycott the police because that is who really needs training and this whole entire thing could've been avoided had they been doing their job and assessed the situation.



ABC News did report that she is no longer employed by the company. I’d really like a definitive answer about that. If PA is an at will employment state, they don’t even need a reason to let her go. It doesn’t matter if she followed policy or not. It would make no sense for them to try to hang on to her.


----------



## Theresamonet

VeryBecoming said:


> I don't look at boycotts as being about just one store or one incident. Do people think Starbucks would be doing all this apologizing and training if boycotts weren't happening/threatened? It also serves a larger purpose to show other companies that we won't accept this treatment and continue to give them our money. I'm sure Coffee Bean, Dunkin Donuts or whatever other big chain coffee shops are reviewing their policies now. I stopped by a local coffee shop today and there was a new sign that all our welcome and that you only need to buy something if you're using the WiFi. These things that happen on a national level have the potential to trickle down.
> 
> Also, Starbucks should at least implement a discount taken at purchase for all black people




We’ve boycotted enough in the past for them to know that _we will_ boycott if necessary, but that doesn’t mean it’s necessary every. single. time. We don’t have to do it just to show we can, they know at this point. 

Maybe I’m a pessimist, but this is never going to stop happening. As long as there are racist people in America, and they have jobs, someone is going to be racist while working. I’m more concerned with how these companies and businesses respond.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

I didn't read this thread at all BUT I had to say I have peed in this very Starbucks NUMEROUS TIMES without buying anything. Also, Philadelphia police are dicks. Some of THEEE WORST. Surprised that it happened at this particular Starbucks, but not surprised a black cop was standing there when it happened.

I'm appreciating the hands-on approach Starbucks is taking.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Here's the video of the incident.


This video sums it up.  Some people just don't realize what they are doing because their discriminatory ways are subconscious and the same goes for the police.  Most people here know damned well a police would try to get to the bottom asking all kind of questions to the person who called them if it was a white person (actually it would not have gotten to that level but let's say it did). They would not go to arrest mode in the average case with wp.  Don't believe me? Go do some experiments with your white and black friends.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Theresamonet said:


> We’ve boycotted enough in the past for them to know that _we will_ boycott if necessary, but that doesn’t mean it’s necessary every. single. time. We don’t have to do it just to show we can, they know at this point.
> 
> Maybe I’m a pessimist, but this is never going to stop happening. As long as there are racist people in America, and they have jobs, someone is going to be racist while working. I’m more concerned with how these companies and businesses respond.


Unfortunately, this type of thing will never stop but we can always mess up people's pocketbooks.  I have seen businesses closed (mom and pop) because they messed with the wrong black person.  That's the kind of hurt racists need to feel at the very least.  Remember you don't have to boycott everyplace.   Sometimes that will not work out for you but let those who want to boycott do it for the team.  There will be another opportunity to protest a place that you are willing and able to boycott.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Southernbella. said:


>



Hmm...They are getting help from Eric Holder...


----------



## weaveadiva

.
.


----------



## Dposh167

5/29 is officially Dunkin donuts day. They better promote the heck outta themselves. too bad they arent petty like burger king


----------



## Atthatday

Dposh167 said:


> March 29 is officially Dunkin donuts day. They better promote the heck outta themselves. too bad they arent petty like burger king



March of next year?


----------



## Kiadodie




----------



## Kiowa

oneastrocurlie said:


> Wasn't expecting that. Kevin is swift.




I'm interested in what's it's going to cost Kevin...so far, estimates are around $17M for the one day they are shutdown...just in the US


----------



## Menina Preta

Theresamonet said:


> We’ve boycotted enough in the past for them to know that _we will_ boycott if necessary, but that doesn’t mean it’s necessary every. single. time. We don’t have to do it just to show we can, they know at this point.
> 
> Maybe I’m a pessimist, but this is never going to stop happening. As long as there are racist people in America, and they have jobs, someone is going to be racist while working. I’m more concerned with how these companies and businesses respond.



I agree. My concern is how the company responds when their employee's racism comes to light.  

Interested in seeing how LA Fitness responds as they're the next company that is going to have to deal with their franchise employee acting up and calling police on two men for working out while being Black.  I just saw part of the facebook video.  They accused one man of not being an active member (which was false); thus, being unable to extend a guest pass to his friend who was also there.  They then called the police and terminated the member's contract, saying he was no longer welcomed to use their gym.  A mess.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Menina Preta said:


> I agree. My concern is how the company responds when their employee's racism comes to light.
> 
> Interested in seeing how LA Fitness responds as they're the next company that is going to have to deal with their franchise employee acting up and calling police on two men for working out while being Black.  I just saw part of the facebook video.  They accused one man of not being an active member (which was false); thus, being unable to extend a guest pass to his friend who was also there.  They then called the police and terminated the member's contract, saying he was no longer welcomed to use their gym.  A mess.



What!!!!

Can you post the video?


----------



## Menina Preta

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> What!!!!
> 
> Can you post the video?




Hopefully that works.


----------



## hothair

Hahaahhahahaha I saw how quickly starbucks responded to this. Kevin wants no part of black twitter.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

@ the LA fitness situation 

Umm. Looks like the manager who kicked /ban them is a POC.

Once again POC united has failed black ppl.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Menina Preta said:


> Hopefully that works.


Black people are being tested.  Now this one is tricky for those who workout and try to stay healthy.  My treadmill at home has been broken for months.  I need to just purchase another.  I feel so out of shape since it's been broke.

ETA: This case seems weird.  What was the trigger for the crazy other POC?


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Menina Preta said:


> Hopefully that works.



Wow...thanks for posting

The cops handled that well. They said they can’t make him stop recording, then the police said you should definitely call corporate.

But folks love talking about uniting black and brown people foolishness. Y’all gone stop lumping hispanics in with black people. Just like the girl in the other Starbucks video looked Hispanic who refused the black guy the code to the restroom. Smh

Also seems like white people and Other POC are calling the police on Black men, because they think the police will take their side over the black guy. Y’all saw how many times the white chick and Mexican man were pointing to the police, like handle him. These losers are using the age old tactic of the police presence to threaten, scare, and intimidate black men. Don’t do what I say, I’m calling 911. Scary times folks


----------



## nubiangoddess3

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Black people are being tested.  Now this one is tricky for those who workout and try to stay healthy.  My treadmill at home has been broken for months.  I need to just purchase another.  I feel so out of shape since it's been broke.
> 
> ETA: This case seems weird.  *What was the trigger for the crazy other POC?*



The trigger is that non-black POC think and feel they can mistreat black ppl,just like whites. Don't let their brown and beige color fool you. They are just as racist as white ppl.


----------



## shortycocoa

oneastrocurlie said:


> Now who has a copycat recipe of the chicken sausage and bacon sandwich?



  

I got you...:

https://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/starbucks-copycat-recipes/view-all/

Or you can try this one, but it looks like this recipe uses English muffins in lieu of a biscuit:

https://www.flavcity.com/starbucks-meal-prep


----------



## Menina Preta

nubiangoddess3 said:


> The trigger is that non-black POC think and feel they can mistreat black ppl,just like whites. Don't let their brown and beige color fool you. They are just as racist as white ppl.



Just as? Many are even more racist than whites. A mess. 

OAN, I read some of the replies to Starbucks announcement about diversity training. Now some White folks are big mad that they won’t get their coffee that day. Honestly, I need to go on a social media fast. So much negativity all the time. So draining.


----------



## Dposh167

Atthatday said:


> March of next year?


lol whoops. I meant april...

ETA:  my mistake again. It's in May


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Menina Preta said:


> Just as? *Many are even more racist than whites.* A mess.
> 
> OAN, I read some of the replies to Starbucks announcement about diversity training. Now some White folks are big mad that they won’t get their coffee that day. Honestly, I need to go on a social media fast. So much negativity all the time. So draining.


It's sad, too, because it wasn't always like that it seemed.  Other POC got indoctrinated into thinking white is right quickly.


----------



## PatTodd

Zaynab said:


> I’m boycotting Starbucks *because I have two black sons* and that could easily be one of them in the future. It’s as simple as that. And some overpriced latte isn’t worth it to me.



THIS.  All day long.


----------



## natural in ATL

Cut up my SB gift cards yesterday. They were just collecting dust anyway, I don’t drink coffee and their chai latte is too sugary for me now. Happy to be rid of that dead weight in my wallet.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

shortycocoa said:


> I got you...:
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/starbucks-copycat-recipes/view-all/
> 
> Or you can try this one, but it looks like this recipe uses English muffins in lieu of a biscuit:
> 
> https://www.flavcity.com/starbucks-meal-prep



Thanks!


----------



## PatTodd

natural in ATL said:


> Cut up my SB gift cards yesterday. They were just collecting dust anyway, I don’t drink coffee and their chai latte is too sugary for me now. Happy to be rid of that dead weight in my wallet.


I plan on cutting mine up too.


----------



## Theresamonet

Dposh167 said:


> lol whoops. I meant april



It’s going to be May 29th.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Late night shenanigans!*

*




*​


----------



## Sophisto

First of all Starbucks coffee is nasty!


----------



## Everything Zen

Unless you get something like the plain Flat White or a basic coffee, anytime I try something else Starbucks is diabetes in a cup. I’ve only gone maybe once a month now since I’m back in school bc of study groups and I stick to unsweetened hibiscus tea since they got rid of the Tazo line and the zen tea was my cup of choice. I ask my girl if Starbucks is canceled and we’ve been going to Panera anyway due to overcrowding.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Girl take care of yourself!!! Don’t let this mess give you a stroke or run your pressure up! Not worth it!
> 
> You should do a news detox. One of my mentors says he hasn’t watched the news in 15 years because it’s just fear mongering.






Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Girl take care of yourself!!! Don’t let this mess give you a stroke or run your pressure up! Not worth it!
> 
> You should do a news detox. One of my mentors says he hasn’t watched the news in 15 years because it’s just fear mongering.




Good advice. I'm off to a meditation retreat for the next ten days. No TV, no mobile, no internet no talking for 10 days. 

 Best. Thing. Ever.

See you lot in 10 days time. And as they say in Hill Street Blues, be careful out there. Xxx


----------



## chicitygirl

natural in ATL said:


> Cut up my SB gift cards yesterday. They were just collecting dust anyway, I don’t drink coffee and their chai latte is too sugary for me now. Happy to be rid of that dead weight in my wallet.



With a giftcard, they got the money already anyway. You could have just given it away or donated it to a homeless person and it would be the same net result.


----------



## natural in ATL

chicitygirl said:


> With a giftcard, they got the money already anyway. You could have just given it away or donated it to a homeless person and it would be the same net result.


I actually did try to give them away to a few folks, no one wanted them. My point was I’m not stepping foot back into their establishments.


----------



## LovelyNaps26

the timing is actually good in a way. there are a number of starbucks on college campuses and school will be out then. if so they'd lose even more than the projected 17 million. 

i like the pink drink, green tea frapp and vanilla bean but i go to starbucks on the rare occassion i am in target without a toddler. i couldn't truly boycott since less than 5 times a year is my average anyway.


----------



## neeki

chicitygirl said:


> With a giftcard, they got the money already anyway. You could have just given it away or donated it to a homeless person and it would be the same net result.



Thank you! That's how businesses profit from gift cards. So many are purchased but never cashed in for product. Everyone cutting up gift cards just helped Starbucks make more money.


----------



## Zaynab

Kiowa said:


> I'm interested in what's it's going to cost Kevin...so far, estimates are around $17M for the one day they are shutdown...just in the US


That’s really huge. I’m glad he took such a decisive move.

ETA: everywhere I’ve been in the last few dats, the servers have been breaking their necks to give me like over the top customer service. I swear it’s a result of this Starbucks fiasco, they’re probably like let’s not piss off any black customers


----------



## natural in ATL

neeki said:


> Thank you! That's how businesses profit from gift cards. So many are purchased but never cashed in for product. Everyone cutting up gift cards just helped Starbucks make more money.


Food and beverage industry margins are insane. They are spending pennies on product for every dollar we spend.  They’d use 10 cents worth of product on my drink, and I’d spend the remaining $5 on my gift card. Not worth my peace of mind.


----------



## neeki

natural in ATL said:


> I actually did try to give them away to a few folks, no one wanted them. My point was I’m not stepping foot back into their establishments.



So you tried to donate them and homeless folks said "No thanks, I'll starve"?

Starbucks sells food too. Even a few dollars left on a gift card, a homeless person would have happily accepted.


----------



## natural in ATL

neeki said:


> So you tried to donate them and homeless folks said "No thanks, I'll starve"?
> 
> Starbucks sells food too. Even a few dollars left on a gift card, a homeless person would have happily accepted.


Since you’re trying to police my giving, I’ll explain a bit more. I don’t live in an area where there’s an abundance of homeless people (actually none that I’ve seen). I don’t plan to drive 40 min to find them and give them my two cards.  I asked a few people I know personally.


----------



## Menina Preta

natural in ATL said:


> Since you’re trying to police my giving, I’ll explain a bit more. I don’t live in an area where there’s an abundance of homeless people (actually none that I’ve seen). I don’t plan to drive 40 min to find them and give them my two cards.  I asked a few people I know personally.



Why you even explaining lol?  Do you. Who is anyone to tell you how to boycott?  Smh.


----------



## neeki

natural in ATL said:


> Since you’re trying to police my giving, I’ll explain a bit more. I don’t live in an area where there’s an abundance of homeless people (actually none that I’ve seen). I don’t plan to drive 40 min to find them and give them my two cards.  I asked a few people I know personally.



Not trying to police your giving, my point was that Starbucks profited from you cutting up gift cards, while someone else could have benefited. And there are many avenues to donate gift cards nowadays that don't require a 40 minute drive. Some people even use it as tax deduction.


----------



## natural in ATL

neeki said:


> Not trying to police your giving, my point was that Starbucks profited from you cutting up gift cards, while someone else could have benefited. And there are many avenues to donate gift cards nowadays that don't require a 40 minute drive. Some people even use it as tax deduction.


I get it.  But actually Starbuck profited before I cut them up...they profited when the original buyers purchased the cards (they were gifts given to me).  That was the point of my response a few posts back - the amount of money in product they'd spend on me or someone else going in to redeem a gift card is minimal. They've got the money, but they're not getting my time/effort of going into their stores to redeem.


----------



## chicitygirl

All I'm saying is, it's not a boycott if they got the money and didn't have to provide a service or product. That's what they want. They don't care if they see you step foot in there or not. They got their money, so the jokes on the cardholder.  It's not a personal attack, just facts. But I get what your motive was.


----------



## FemmeCreole

Atthatday said:


> Yes, it’s on Twitter that she’s no longer at that location. I’m hoping someone will confirm which location she’s at.


Thanks.

I saw this Gayle King's interview with a starbucks exec, who confirmed the woman is not long with the company.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

...........................................


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

chicitygirl said:


> All I'm saying is, it's not a boycott if they got the money and didn't have to provide a service or product. That's what they want. They don't care if they see you step foot in there or not. They got their money, so the jokes on the cardholder.  It's not a personal attack, just facts. But I get what your motive was.


I understand what is being said but the joke is not on the OP as a receiver.  She can throw the cards in the trash as soon as she recieved them.  The joke is on the person who purchased the card but if they were giving it as a gift then they should not judge how  the gift was used/not used.  

Now as a "payback" one could give it to black homeless men who has several other homeless men with mobile phones.


----------



## awhyley

Haven't been through the thread again yet, but has anyone posted the Starbucks alternatives for the coffee-addicted?

Link: https://shoppeblack.us/2018/04/black-owned-coffee-tea-starbucks-alternatives/


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## atlien11

Am i wrong for feeling like i want to walk into a starbucks today and be extra demanding with my order just to see the white barista's tap dance to get it right (or else...!! ).

"I would like a double tall, sheep milk , half caramel pump, pomegranate swedish fish latte. With Hennessy whip cream, a sprinkle of vanilla beans grown in the south west region of madagascar and please hold the graham cracker crust".

*sigh* Can someone drag me off an airline flight or ask me to leave an establishment so i can sue and get paid please? (asking for a friend ).


----------



## Christina Dior

Southernbella. said:


>


Seriously? My cafe?? You are not a damn franchise owner in anyway dummy. Probably wasn’t even making enough, what 45k a year??? To make that phone call? And now be let go? They are DELUSIONAL.


----------



## Everything Zen

Just start calling the cops on them for stupid asinine things. 

Did I tell you guys about the white bike riders who called the cops on a black couple in a car last summer in front of my condo? It was almost fisticuffs on my street and I knew right away it was some BS. 

Apparently black dude in the car cut off the bike riders as they were riding in Chicago traffic and could have potentially hit them. Tell my why did the white dude PUNCH the side of the black dude’s car multiple times bc he was angry about it and demanded that they pull over. 

The white couple called the cops on the black couple and stayed out there looking like they made a a citizen’s arrest for a good thirty minutes in front of our condo. It was ridiculous- you should have seen it- 2 white bicyclist behind a parked car . They thought they were really in the right too when the cops arrived. 

Cops come talk to both parties and after a few minutes let the black couple leave. The bike riders were shocked! Shocked I say when the police talked to them for a good 15 minutes after they let the black couple go bc basically the white dude assaulted the man’s car, made a false call to the cops and detained the couple against their will, etc. Of course the police let them go but I believe if the shoe was on the other foot the black couple would have been in trouble.


----------



## msbettyboop

Southernbella. said:


>



Seriously, this police have no work. Someone called that two people aren't making a purchase and leaving a coffee shop and you send not 1, not 2, not 3 but 7 police officers???? She didn't even ask if they looked dangerous or threatening or anything.


----------



## MzLady78

atlien11 said:


> Am i wrong for feeling like i want to walk into a starbucks today and be extra demanding with my order just to see the white barista's tap dance to get it right (or else...!! ).
> 
> "I would like a double tall, sheep milk , half caramel pump, pomegranate swedish fish latte. With Hennessy whip cream, a sprinkle of vanilla beans grown in the south west region of madagascar and please hold the graham cracker crust".
> 
> **sigh* Can someone drag me off an airline flight or ask me to leave an establishment so i can sue and get paid please?* (asking for a friend ).



Girl, I have to kill some time and I'm tempted to go post up at a Starbucks.  I'm tired of working.


----------



## Atthatday

That’s the 911 call? It was that simple? The dispatcher didn’t ask any questions, nor did she seek any information.


----------



## chicitygirl

msbettyboop said:


> Seriously, this police have no work. Someone called that two people aren't making a purchase and leaving a coffee shop and you send not 1, not 2, not 3 but 7 police officers???? She didn't even ask if they looked dangerous or threatening or anything.



In Chicago, they would have asked if anyone had been shot or injured and when the answer was no, they'd have said they ain't gon be able to make it out there. I guess that's the only upside of them having real crime to deal with. My old neighbor stayed calling the police about stupid stuff like this and they never showed up.


----------



## Shula

It looks like LA Fitness already fired 3 employees. As @Zaynab mentioned, it seems other companies may be paying attention to this Starbucks fiasco. Good. Also, I'm not sure how to properly post as a story. Sorry, ladies.

https://articles.nj.com/hudson/inde...kicking_2_men_o.amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Zaynab

Shula said:


> It looks like LA Fitness already fired 3 employees. As @Zaynab mentioned, it seems other companies may be paying attention to this Starbucks fiasco. Good. Also, I'm not sure how to properly post as a story. Sorry, ladies.
> 
> https://articles.nj.com/hudson/inde...kicking_2_men_o.amp?__twitter_impression=true


DH just told me he noticed the sane thing when he’s been out. 

Also Last week we made a large home purchase at a store I’ve previously bought other items. But this morning the store manager called to ask how everything was going, thanks for my purchase  and If I needed anything to let them know. I’ve never ever had that happen. It wasn’t a customer service/survey call either Also, when DH and I went in to purchase he was in his usual laid back sweatpants etc probably didn’t look like he had $5. NOW I’m certain these companies and stores are on high alert and treating black customers differently because they don’t want to be the next Starbucks.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

^^^ See people. Never underestimate the power of money.


----------



## Zaynab

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^ See people. Never underestimate the power of money.


It was very strange. I have never had anyone call me from the store before


----------



## Atthatday

BEWARE of the #freeblackcoffee scam. Allegedly, this scam is via the alt-right. When the QR code is scanned, the nigg** word appears.


----------



## Atthatday

Another #fakeblackcoffee scam:


----------



## Shimmie

Kimbosheart said:


> I'm satisfied with Starbucks response. *And I agree that the manager may not be able to be fired depending on the specifics of her employment status and starbucks actual policy. *I wish I could boycott the police because that is who really needs training and this whole entire thing could've been avoided had they been doing their job and assessed the situation.



This may be true.  But if Starbucks keeps losing customers (finances) they'll get their legal teams to validate dismissing that store manager as a Starbucks employee.   Right now, no matter how much they apologize, hold classes on 'ethics', invite Black families to their 'family picnics', happy hours, sent Black children to camp or college funds -- none of that will mean anything as long as that manager remains as one of 'theirs'... a member of the team at Starbucks.   Her being there speaks that they share her views and support what she did.    

If Starbucks is truly sorry, she's no longer with them.  She does not represent a sincere apology or who they want 'us' to believe that they are.    

Did this manager ever apologize?   No, she did not.   She needs to go.


----------



## Atthatday

I would love to track all of the people “fired” from companies for discriminating against us and for the racists rants. I wish that I had the time, money and technology.


----------



## Shula

Atthatday said:


> BEWARE of the #freeblackcoffee scam. Allegedly, this scam is via the alt-right. When the QR code is scanned, the nigg** word appears.



How brazenly wicked for no reason does one have to be to literally sit around cooking up ways to harm people that don't even know you exist?! Racism is a collective, vile sickness. So insecure in your supposed superiority that you have to waste valuable time, energy, and resources to prove time and again how much better you are. Except they aren't, and they know it, which is why they've spent centuries in a twisted obsession of us. If we were that inferior, they really wouldn't need to bother.


----------



## Shimmie

Southernbella. said:


>


  So unnecessary to make that call.


----------



## Everything Zen

Shimmie said:


> So unnecessary to make that call.



I swear it’s partial racial bias, partial power trip.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Good! LA Fitness FIRED those employees for racial profiling! Good riddance!


----------



## LaFaraona

I am Not boycotting Starbucks. My local baristas have always been Very courteous, nice and respectful. I know and have seen homeless folks go in and the baristas treat them with respect and kindness like everyone else. That is and was the reason I give my money to SB because the service and behavior I have experienced with my local baristas and how I have seen them conduct themselves with other customers and I am emphasizing how I have personally seen them treat homeless folks in the establishment.

The way the manager in Philadelphia acted was uncalled for and unacceptable and I am not familiar with that particular SB franchise location.

The hands-on way corporate responded and dealt with the issue head-on is commendable and I respect that. The fact that they will be closing their stores for one day for training, and in the process lose revenue, is going beyond and above and needs to be acknowledged and it shows their commitment to solving an issue that is much bigger than SB.

I am side-eyeing and questioning the motives of folks that are glad the company is losing money and want them to lose even more and seem to be salivating for the company to apparently go out of business. I want to know if these same folks are boycotting and protesting the police officers that actually did the arresting and all the extra-ness.
Some folks seem to be in the business of being angry and offended no matter what. Their goal is not to fix the problem and in helping so solve issues but to be enraged, angry and offended no matter. So here we have a listed company making an effort to tackle a major Societal problem and instead of working with them and acknowledging that they are given an honest effort to deal with the situation they are being attacked even more. What message is this going to give to other company's: keep doing the ok-dokey, we hear you blah-blah-blah, but don't actually do anything because when SB tried to do something and lost revenue in the process the response they got was people piling on on them.


----------



## SoniT

The men shared their account of what happened on Good Morning America. Apparently the 911 call was made 2 minutes after they arrived.

https://gma.abc/2Hwq9V7


----------



## LivingInPeace

The Starbucks near my office has never been problematic. There are homeless people in there every day. The staff gives them free food and coffee and doesn’t make them leave. It wouldn’t make sense to boycott that location.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

I do not frequent Starbucks; I am not a huge coffee drinker, don't like their tea and can't really eat any of the food that they sell (until they started to sell that overpriced gluten free sandwich). It will be pretty easy to stay away from this chain.

That being said, I feel everyone must do as their conscience dictates. If you feel that Starbucks actions to this point are fine and nothing would be served by boycotting, that's fine.. If you feel that boycotting is the only way to make a company understand and change their policies, that is also fine. Each person has to decide how much and what they are willing to do to combat racism. Everybody can't be involved in protesting everything.

I am taking a wait and see approach. Yes, it is nice that Starbucks jumped out in front of this problem with the CEO apologizing and  announcing the closing for a day so their employees cab be (re)trained. Yet I can't help wondering if this incident hadn't had gone viral and the company faced with losing revenue, would these changes have been made? Or would it have been chalked up to just that particular Starbucks? No matter how nice your particular Starbucks treats its patrons, there seem to be others that are horrendous in the treatment of customers. Even though there seem to be guidelines for their business, these guidelines are not adhered to across the board.  I will be watching to see what this training consists of, how it will be implemented across the various stores and the penalties for not adhering to this new policy.


----------



## Philippians413

Have they addressed the second incident?


----------



## momi

LivingInPeace said:


> The Starbucks near my office has never been problematic. There are homeless people in there every day. The staff gives them free food and coffee and doesn’t make them leave. It wouldn’t make sense to boycott that location.



I agree with your sentiments.

Even though I don't spend money in SB because I consider them hostile to Christians - I would consider them one of the front runners when it comes to liberal ideals and practices.

They employ tons of people of color and don't seem to care a whole lot about their employees fitting in any cultural norms.  So to see them boycotted is kind of an anomaly to me.  Someone online called the boycott lib on lib crime.  I chuckled.


----------



## Atthatday

IMO, the main issue is racism at its ugliest. 

Another indirect issue is racist people utilizing policies to THEIR racist benefit. The rules aren’t being applied uniformly across the board. Until companies apply rules, policies, etc., across the board, we will keep having the problems.

Racist people are “fired/resigned/reinstated” only to go to, or stay, another job and spew their racist beliefs all over again. The ex-employee should be sued for harassment, discrimination, etc.

The training should consist of applying policies evenly across the entire company. It would take more than 1/2 day of training to accomplish the goals, but it’s a start.

Again, we need our own establishments to support in every way possible.

I don’t feel sorry for any money that SB, or any other company, has lost on these incidents. They can afford to “lose” money due to tax “reform”, whatever else deceitful scheme businesses utilize to keep from paying money to their employees, stock buybacks, the fact that they’ll raise their prices to cover any losses, etc.


----------



## Kimbosheart

I know this isn't right...but I am so happy their lawyer is not Ben Crump.


----------



## MzLady78

Shula said:


> How brazenly wicked for no reason does one have to be to literally sit around cooking up ways to harm people that don't even know you exist?!



There is something seriously wrong with the way white people are wired.


----------



## Shula

MzLady78 said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the way white people are wired.



For real. I'm starting to see a couple of protest signs that say  something like "even white people are getting sick of white people". I'm glad that we have social media and cellphone cameras to prove what we've been saying since we got off the boat. I don't doubt that all of the black folks in every incident would've gotten shafted otherwise. Evidence piling up every day, we can't all be imagining this.


----------



## MzLady78

Shula said:


> For real. I'm starting to see a couple of protest signs that say  something like "even white people are getting sick of white people". I'm glad that we have social media and cellphone cameras to prove what we've been saying since we got off the boat. I don't doubt that all of the black folks in every incident would've gotten shafted otherwise. Evidence piling up every day, we can't all be imagining this.



A family member of mine owns a business, and someone spray-painted "white lives matter" on the side of the building yesterday. It's in the paper and on the news.

I'm sick to death of them. They are so hateful and vile.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kimbosheart said:


> I know this isn't right...but I am so happy their lawyer is not Ben Crump.


Whats wrong with him?


----------



## Kimbosheart

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Whats wrong with him?



In short, I don't find him an effective spokesperson. I do understand that he is trying to become our next gen civil rights leader and I respect that. I can also imagine that his presence is comforting to the victim's families but the law is very strategic in these cases and I prefer a more subtle approach and finesse. Save the theatrics and grandstanding for the jury.


----------



## Shula

MzLady78 said:


> A family member of mine owns a business, and someone spray-painted "white lives matter" on the side of the building yesterday. It's in the paper and on the news.
> 
> I'm sick to death of them. They are so hateful and vile.



Man, I'm sorry to hear that! I hope they catch the perps and punish them. It feels like we are reaching a boiling point. These racists are rabid, bolder. They are unhinged and it's reaching a fever pitch in all these colonial nations. And black folks are long past tired of allowing it which is understandable. We've had to look over and forgive a lot... Without a hint of justice in the mix. I hope your family gets the justice due. These folks are crazy.


----------



## fifi134

MzLady78 said:


> A family member of mine owns a business, and someone spray-painted "white lives matter" on the side of the building yesterday. It's in the paper and on the news.
> 
> I'm sick to death of them. They are so hateful and vile.



Was this Black Market?


----------



## MzLady78

fifi134 said:


> Was this Black Market?



Yep. 

I think I'm gonna try to go this weekend to show my support.


----------



## Southernbella.

MzLady78 said:


> There is something seriously wrong with the way white people are wired.



And yet many of us want to "catch up" with them.

Real talk, they're on the way to getting left behind, socially, and they know it. That's why they're lashing out.


----------



## fifi134

MzLady78 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I think I'm gonna try to go this weekend to show my support.



Ughhh I’m so sorry to hear this! Looking forward to going to support too.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Southernbella. said:


> And yet many of us want to "catch up" with them.
> 
> Real talk, they're on the way to getting left behind, socially, and they know it. That's why they're lashing out.



I truly believe this is why things have gotten worse. They cannot compete on a level playing field, and we all know this field is nowhere near level yet. I wouldn't be surprised if things continued to get worse for awhile before we see a true shift and progress.


----------



## Southernbella.

Jacked from other board, bolding not mine.


*2 black men arrested at Starbucks get an apology from police; Appear on GMA*

Associated Press

April 19, 2018

*




*

PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Rashon Nelson initially brushed it off when the Starbucks manager told him he couldn’t use the restroom because he wasn’t a paying customer.

He thought nothing of it when he and his business partner, Donte Robinson, were approached at their table and were asked if they needed help. The 23-year-old entrepreneurs declined, explaining they were just waiting for a business meeting.

A few minutes later, they hardly noticed when the police walked into the coffee shop — until officers started walking in their direction.

“That’s when we knew she called the police on us,” Nelson told The Associated Press in the first interview by the two black men since video of their trespassing arrests April 12 touched off a furor around the U.S. over racial profiling, or what has been dubbed “retail racism” or “shopping while black.”

Nelson and Robinson, best friends since the fourth grade, were led away in handcuffs from the coffee shop in the city’s well-to-do Rittenhouse Square neighborhood, in an incident recorded on a white customer’s cellphone.

*In the week since their arrests, the men have met with Starbucks’ apologetic CEO and have started pushing for lasting change.

“We do want to make sure it doesn’t happen to anybody again,” Robinson said.* “What if it wasn’t us sitting there? What if it was the kid that didn’t know somebody that knew somebody? Do they make it to jail? Do they die? What happens?

*While appearing on Good Morning America, Robinson said, “While “rule are rules,” Thursday’s incident is more about “what’s right is right and what’s wrong is wrong.”*

“So what I want is for a young man or young men to not be traumatized by this and instead motivated, inspired.”

*Nelson shared a similar sentiment, and said he was taking “this opportunity as a stepping stone to really stand up and show your greatness and that you are not judged by the color of your skin as our ancestors were.”

“Just really taking those actions and putting them in their place and help people understand that it’s not just a black people thing,” he said. “This is a people thing.” *

On Thursday, they also got an apology from Philadelphia Police Commissioner Richard Ross, a black man who at first staunchly defended his officers’ handling of the incident.

Ross said he “failed miserably” in addressing the arrests. He said that the issue of race is not lost on him and that he shouldn’t be the person making things worse.

He said the police department did not have a policy for dealing for similar situations, but does now, and it will be released soon.

Nelson and Robinson said they went to the Starbucks to meet Andrew Yaffe, a white local businessman, over a potential real estate opportunity. Three police officers showed up not long after. Nelson said they weren’t questioned but were told to leave immediately.

Yaffe showed up as the men were being handcuffed and could be seen in the video demanding an explanation for the officers’ actions. Nelson and Robinson did not resist arrest.

“*When you know that you did nothing wrong, how do you really react to it?” Nelson said. “You can either be ignorant or you can show some type of sophistication and act like you have class. That was the choice we had.” *

It was hardly their first encounter with police. But neither had been arrested before, setting them apart from many of those they grew up with in their gritty southwest Philadelphia neighborhood.

*Robinson said he briefly wondered what he might have done to bring the moment on himself. “I feel like I fell short,” he explained. “I’m trying to think of something I did wrong, to put not just me but my brother, my lifelong friend ... in this situation.”*

Nelson and Robinson spent hours in a jail cell and were released after midnight, when the district attorney declined to prosecute them for trespassing.

Nelson said he wondered if he’d make it home alive.

“Any time I’m encountered by cops, I can honestly say it’s a thought that runs through my mind,” Nelson said. “You never know what’s going to happen.”

The men’s attorney, Stewart Cohen, said they were illegally profiled.

Democratic Mayor Jim Kenney, who is white, has said what happened at the Starbucks “appears to exemplify what racial discrimination looks like in 2018.”

But Ross, the police commissioner, initially said the arresting officers were just doing their job, acted professionally and “did absolutely nothing wrong,” and added that Nelson and Robinson were disrespectful to them.

The arrests prompted protests at the Starbucks and a national boycott. Kevin Johnson, CEO at Seattle-based Starbucks, came to Philadelphia to meet with the men. He called the arrests “reprehensible” and has ordered more than 8,000 of the company’s stores closed May 29 for training for nearly 175,000 employees on unconscious bias.

*Robinson said that he appreciates the public support the men have received but that anger and boycotting Starbucks are not the solution. *

*The men said they are looking for more lasting results and are in mediation with Starbucks to make changes*, including the posting in stores of a customer bill of rights; the adoption of new policies regarding customer ejections, racial profiling and racial discrimination; and independent investigations of complaints of discrimination.

“*You go from being someone who’s just trying to be an entrepreneur, having your own dreams and aspirations, and then this happens,” Nelson said. “How do you handle it? Do you stand up? Do you fight? Do you sit down and just watch everyone else fight for you? Do you let it slide, like we let everything else slide with injustice?”*


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Kimbosheart said:


> In short, I don't find him an effective spokesperson. I do understand that he is trying to become our next gen civil rights leader and I respect that. I can also imagine that his presence is comforting to the victim's families but the law is very strategic in these cases and I prefer a more subtle approach and finesse. Save the theatrics and grandstanding for the jury.


Got cha.....I live in the city he works in ---he recently closed his longtime practice (with a partner---mutual decision) to go independent thanks to the increased demand. People HATE the way he talks but in Florida he was that one lawyer who wasn't afraid to take lawmakers on in civil rights matters. He's been taking Fl lawmakers on since the Martin Anderson case which basically caused all youth prison camps to close for good in Florida.....that was over a decade ago.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Southernbella. said:


> Jacked from other board, bolding not mine.
> 
> 
> *2 black men arrested at Starbucks get an apology from police; Appear on GMA*
> 
> Associated Press
> 
> April 19, 2018
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Rashon Nelson initially brushed it off when the Starbucks manager told him he couldn’t use the restroom because he wasn’t a paying customer.
> 
> He thought nothing of it when he and his business partner, Donte Robinson, were approached at their table and were asked if they needed help. The 23-year-old entrepreneurs declined, explaining they were just waiting for a business meeting.
> 
> A few minutes later, they hardly noticed when the police walked into the coffee shop — until officers started walking in their direction.
> 
> “That’s when we knew she called the police on us,” Nelson told The Associated Press in the first interview by the two black men since video of their trespassing arrests April 12 touched off a furor around the U.S. over racial profiling, or what has been dubbed “retail racism” or “shopping while black.”
> 
> Nelson and Robinson, best friends since the fourth grade, were led away in handcuffs from the coffee shop in the city’s well-to-do Rittenhouse Square neighborhood, in an incident recorded on a white customer’s cellphone.
> 
> *In the week since their arrests, the men have met with Starbucks’ apologetic CEO and have started pushing for lasting change.
> 
> “We do want to make sure it doesn’t happen to anybody again,” Robinson said.* “What if it wasn’t us sitting there? What if it was the kid that didn’t know somebody that knew somebody? Do they make it to jail? Do they die? What happens?
> 
> *While appearing on Good Morning America, Robinson said, “While “rule are rules,” Thursday’s incident is more about “what’s right is right and what’s wrong is wrong.”*
> 
> “So what I want is for a young man or young men to not be traumatized by this and instead motivated, inspired.”
> 
> *Nelson shared a similar sentiment, and said he was taking “this opportunity as a stepping stone to really stand up and show your greatness and that you are not judged by the color of your skin as our ancestors were.”
> 
> “Just really taking those actions and putting them in their place and help people understand that it’s not just a black people thing,” he said. “This is a people thing.” *
> 
> On Thursday, they also got an apology from Philadelphia Police Commissioner Richard Ross, a black man who at first staunchly defended his officers’ handling of the incident.
> 
> Ross said he “failed miserably” in addressing the arrests. He said that the issue of race is not lost on him and that he shouldn’t be the person making things worse.
> 
> He said the police department did not have a policy for dealing for similar situations, but does now, and it will be released soon.
> 
> Nelson and Robinson said they went to the Starbucks to meet Andrew Yaffe, a white local businessman, over a potential real estate opportunity. Three police officers showed up not long after. Nelson said they weren’t questioned but were told to leave immediately.
> 
> Yaffe showed up as the men were being handcuffed and could be seen in the video demanding an explanation for the officers’ actions. Nelson and Robinson did not resist arrest.
> 
> “*When you know that you did nothing wrong, how do you really react to it?” Nelson said. “You can either be ignorant or you can show some type of sophistication and act like you have class. That was the choice we had.” *
> 
> It was hardly their first encounter with police. But neither had been arrested before, setting them apart from many of those they grew up with in their gritty southwest Philadelphia neighborhood.
> 
> *Robinson said he briefly wondered what he might have done to bring the moment on himself. “I feel like I fell short,” he explained. “I’m trying to think of something I did wrong, to put not just me but my brother, my lifelong friend ... in this situation.”*
> 
> Nelson and Robinson spent hours in a jail cell and were released after midnight, when the district attorney declined to prosecute them for trespassing.
> 
> Nelson said he wondered if he’d make it home alive.
> 
> “Any time I’m encountered by cops, I can honestly say it’s a thought that runs through my mind,” Nelson said. “You never know what’s going to happen.”
> 
> The men’s attorney, Stewart Cohen, said they were illegally profiled.
> 
> Democratic Mayor Jim Kenney, who is white, has said what happened at the Starbucks “appears to exemplify what racial discrimination looks like in 2018.”
> 
> But Ross, the police commissioner, initially said the arresting officers were just doing their job, acted professionally and “did absolutely nothing wrong,” and added that Nelson and Robinson were disrespectful to them.
> 
> The arrests prompted protests at the Starbucks and a national boycott. Kevin Johnson, CEO at Seattle-based Starbucks, came to Philadelphia to meet with the men. He called the arrests “reprehensible” and has ordered more than 8,000 of the company’s stores closed May 29 for training for nearly 175,000 employees on unconscious bias.
> 
> *Robinson said that he appreciates the public support the men have received but that anger and boycotting Starbucks are not the solution. :disdain*
> 
> *The men said they are looking for more lasting results and are in mediation with Starbucks to make changes*, including the posting in stores of a customer bill of rights; the adoption of new policies regarding customer ejections, racial profiling and racial discrimination; and independent investigations of complaints of discrimination.
> 
> “*You go from being someone who’s just trying to be an entrepreneur, having your own dreams and aspirations, and then this happens,” Nelson said. “How do you handle it? Do you stand up? Do you fight? Do you sit down and just watch everyone else fight for you? Do you let it slide, like we let everything else slide with injustice?”*


I JUST read the article too....

Ima keep my thoughts to self.

ETA:..........Let me go.


----------



## Southernbella.

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I JUST read the article too....
> 
> Ima keep my thoughts to self.



 I have no comment at this time.


----------



## Kimbosheart

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Got cha.....I live in the city he works in ---he recently closed his longtime practice (with a partner---mutual decision) to go independent thanks to the increased demand. People HATE the way he talks but in Florida he was that one lawyer who wasn't afraid to take lawmakers on in civil rights matters. He's been taking Fl lawmakers on since the Martin Anderson case which basically caused all youth prison camps to close for good in Florida.....that was over a decade ago.



I remember that case. I lived in Tally for a bit too. I didn't know his practice closed but it makes sense. He's representing Stephan Clark's family.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Southernbella. said:


> I have no comment at this time.


All jokes aside...I feel like a plum fool.
Once again...its what you been saying...but dang...it was never about...

I mean...I just wanted those suckas to know that we didn't NEED their coffee. Convenience or not.

Its not a BLACK issue?
I feel indignant.


----------



## SoniT

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I JUST read the article too....
> 
> Ima keep my thoughts to self.
> 
> ETA:..........Let me go.


Yeah. I feel you.


----------



## Southernbella.

There are a few black folks on my timeline who are legit mad about this boycott. My feeling is fine, don't boycott, but stop trying to convince other people not to. I'm impressed with Starbucks response but make no mistake, they wouldn't be so on top of it if their money wasn't being threatened. That is why boycotts work.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

*Robinson said that he appreciates the public support the men have received but that anger and boycotting Starbucks are not the solution. 
*
Of course not, when these dudes and their lawyer sat in that meeting with the CEO, the chairman and Starbucks lawyers, everybody left the room with an understanding of the amount of money that was about to change hands in exchange for a cooperative effort.

People can continue to march holes in their shoes if they want to but this is already settled and SBUX will bend over backwards to maintain their image of a holistic, granola crunching, everybody's welcome, coffee slanging behemoth.   Don't be surprised if you see pics of barista's coming out offering free water and coffee to protesters.  

Now imagine how the police unions would regulate their members if it was their money at stake like Starbucks instead of taxpayer dollars?   The only reason the police chief back tracked from his first statement is because I'm positive the CEO of Starbucks either made a phone call to city hall or had somebody call on his behalf.

I ain't got no inside info. this is playing out like a textbook MBA case study.


----------



## Dposh167

Crackers Phinn said:


> People can continue to march holes in their shoes if they want to but this is already settled and SBUX will bend over backwards to maintain their image of a holistic, granola crunching, everybody's welcome, coffee slanging behemoth. Don't be surprised if you see pics of barista's coming out offering free water and coffee to protesters.



LMAO


----------



## Shimmie

> _Robinson said that he appreciates the public support the men have received but that anger and boycotting Starbucks are not the solution. _



These men did not have to betray the ones who truly fought for them.  The protestors fought their battle.

I'll be honest, Had I been in that meeting, they would hear me loud and clear that my dignity is not for sale. 

Starbucks would have backed down and without any  other choice.  The 'ball' was in these two men's court.  They still had / have a case.  Starbucks was still going to pay up.   That compromising comment about not boycotting and protesting was offensive, that's what 'saved' them. 

All these men had to say was, "Thank you, Mr. CEO of Starbucks, however the greater appreciation is for all of those who stood up for us.   The people who took time away from their families, their jobs, their vacations, all that entails their personal lives to take a stand against what happened to us.  They are the true heroes here. 

Their efforts are not for sale.  You still gonna pay us for damages to what we went through. In jail all night, unjustly.  However, were it not for those who stood for us, we would not be at this table with your apology and negotiations.  

Bottomline:  The boycott, the protests spoke loud and clear.   They are the true 'friends' of these two men.  Had they said nothing, then nothing would have been done to make amends such as taken place.    Starbucks can easily use that 'day of closing their stores' as a tax write off and they surely will.


----------



## Transformer

I think the men are being political correct.....while others are fighting their battle.  It's a win-win for them and not a bad model.  I hope they make a donation to something in the community with any settlement received.  Lawd, let's just hope we don't see one with a Becky on their arm.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Transformer said:


> I think the men are being political correct.....while others are fighting their battle.  It's a win-win for them and not a bad model.  I hope they make a donation to something in the community with any settlement received.  Lawd, let's just hope we don't see one with a Becky on their arm.


When I read the post by @Southernbella, the first thing to pop in my mind for their comments is that one or both have a Becky.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Transformer said:


> I think the men are being political correct.....while others are fighting their battle.  It's a win-win for them and not a bad model.  I hope they make a donation to something in the community with any settlement received.  *Lawd, let's just hope we don't see one with a Becky on their arm*.


Chile......


----------



## meka72

Transformer said:


> Lawd, let's just hope we don't see one with a Becky on their arm.


I said the thing after reading that article.


----------



## King of Sorrow

Crackers Phinn said:


> I ain't got no inside info. this is playing out like a textbook MBA case study.



 

Fortunately, no one died in this situation. Yet, this is giving me tainted Tylenol/Johnson and Johnson vibes. Someone wants to become an example of how to react as a CEO during a crisis.

Starbucks is going to make money off of this. Those men will as well. Maybe I, too, need to buy some Starbucks stocks and get in on this action... 

This gives me an idea! If only we could find ways of organizing to strategically boycott things to bring their stocks down, buying the shares on cheap, and wait for the stock rise again somehow, we'd make a killing! That's one way of building generational wealth.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

Southernbella. said:


> While appearing on Good Morning America, Robinson said, “While “rule are rules,” Thursday’s incident is more about “what’s right is right and what’s wrong is wrong.”
> 
> *“So what I want is for a young man or young men to not be traumatized by this and instead motivated, inspired.*”
> *”*



I stopped reading after this sentence. So this incident only traumatized men.


----------



## Atthatday

Kemmie said:


> Fortunately, no one died in this situation. Yet, this is giving me tainted Tylenol/Johnson and Johnson vibes. Someone wants to become an example of how to react as a CEO during a crisis.
> 
> Starbucks is going to make money off of this. Those men will as well. Maybe I, too, need to buy some Starbucks stocks and get in on this action...
> 
> This gives me an idea! If only we could find ways of organizing to strategically boycott things to bring their stocks down, buying the shares on cheap, and wait for the stock rise again somehow, we'd make a killing! That's one way of building generational wealth.



Great idea, I’m in.


----------



## Angel1881

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Mine too. They are so sweet....they know my drink and everything But I'm STILL GOING TO BOYCOTT STARBUCKS to get the dent in profits....... I have a hard hard Starbucks habit. The local coffee shop screwed me all the way over and I left them for good and ended up at Sbx for that reason. My local Sbux (2 franchises) know me well. Really well. Like my gov't name (very hard to say) and my nick name...they get my drink right and if I call the next day complaining about yesterday's drink, today's drink is free. I have already had 10 free drinks in 2018 alone. My local shop wasn't offering that. They shaded me so bad when I had been going there for 10 days in a row wrapping up some graduate school work/project. I was so hurt because I really believe in "shop local" only to be treated like a wayward stranger. That was 2007. I'd patronized them faithfully since they opened in 2002. Sbux is convenient to me cause I live near the country driving into town to work. Its a straight shot and if the closest one to my home is busy I ride down the road to the one close to work. They are welcoming and staffed by youngins so they are better trained than some of the racist ones I've seen when traveling out of town down here in the south. One became my intern for a little while and "just because" (she arranged free drinks for the staff the week she was here) and had the support of her manager who was supportive of her education...We have nothing else and I cant do Dunkin cause I can't tolerate the almond milk. I do better with Coconut...
> So I get it. And look I got a 2 month old and I NEEDS my coffee but Ima figure something out in the short term. But if we can make a dent in the near future to make change, I'ma try my hardest. DH HATES the smell of coffee in the morning but we gone buy some Organic Coconut milk and coconut milk creamer and make that thing work. I may return to Sbux down the line...but they gone learn TODAY and TOMORRA'
> 
> That manager should be FIRED. Sbux ADMITTED in the apology that her reasons for calling the po-po were based on their policy but wrong. If you have a policy you need to make sure franchisees are enforcing it equally and all the time....(year right).
> 
> eta: TO CLARIFY MY STANCE.



I absolutely love everything about this post!


----------



## Angel1881

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Got cha.....I live in the city he works in ---he recently closed his longtime practice (with a partner---mutual decision) to go independent thanks to the increased demand. People HATE the way he talks but in Florida he was that one lawyer who wasn't afraid to take lawmakers on in civil rights matters. He's been taking Fl lawmakers on since the Martin Anderson case which basically caused all youth prison camps to close for good in Florida.....that was over a decade ago.



I'm so heartened  to hear this about him. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Southernbella. said:


> Jacked from other board, bolding not mine.
> 
> 
> *2 black men arrested at Starbucks get an apology from police; Appear on GMA*
> 
> Associated Press
> 
> April 19, 2018
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Rashon Nelson initially brushed it off when the Starbucks manager told him he couldn’t use the restroom because he wasn’t a paying customer.
> 
> He thought nothing of it when he and his business partner, Donte Robinson, were approached at their table and were asked if they needed help. The 23-year-old entrepreneurs declined, explaining they were just waiting for a business meeting.
> 
> A few minutes later, they hardly noticed when the police walked into the coffee shop — until officers started walking in their direction.
> 
> “That’s when we knew she called the police on us,” Nelson told The Associated Press in the first interview by the two black men since video of their trespassing arrests April 12 touched off a furor around the U.S. over racial profiling, or what has been dubbed “retail racism” or “shopping while black.”
> 
> Nelson and Robinson, best friends since the fourth grade, were led away in handcuffs from the coffee shop in the city’s well-to-do Rittenhouse Square neighborhood, in an incident recorded on a white customer’s cellphone.
> 
> *In the week since their arrests, the men have met with Starbucks’ apologetic CEO and have started pushing for lasting change.
> 
> “We do want to make sure it doesn’t happen to anybody again,” Robinson said.* “What if it wasn’t us sitting there? What if it was the kid that didn’t know somebody that knew somebody? Do they make it to jail? Do they die? What happens?
> 
> *While appearing on Good Morning America, Robinson said, “While “rule are rules,” Thursday’s incident is more about “what’s right is right and what’s wrong is wrong.”*
> 
> “So what I want is for a young man or young men to not be traumatized by this and instead motivated, inspired.”
> 
> *Nelson shared a similar sentiment, and said he was taking “this opportunity as a stepping stone to really stand up and show your greatness and that you are not judged by the color of your skin as our ancestors were.”
> 
> “Just really taking those actions and putting them in their place and help people understand that it’s not just a black people thing,” he said. “This is a people thing.” *
> 
> On Thursday, they also got an apology from Philadelphia Police Commissioner Richard Ross, a black man who at first staunchly defended his officers’ handling of the incident.
> 
> Ross said he “failed miserably” in addressing the arrests. He said that the issue of race is not lost on him and that he shouldn’t be the person making things worse.
> 
> He said the police department did not have a policy for dealing for similar situations, but does now, and it will be released soon.
> 
> Nelson and Robinson said they went to the Starbucks to meet Andrew Yaffe, a white local businessman, over a potential real estate opportunity. Three police officers showed up not long after. Nelson said they weren’t questioned but were told to leave immediately.
> 
> Yaffe showed up as the men were being handcuffed and could be seen in the video demanding an explanation for the officers’ actions. Nelson and Robinson did not resist arrest.
> 
> “*When you know that you did nothing wrong, how do you really react to it?” Nelson said. “You can either be ignorant or you can show some type of sophistication and act like you have class. That was the choice we had.” *
> 
> It was hardly their first encounter with police. But neither had been arrested before, setting them apart from many of those they grew up with in their gritty southwest Philadelphia neighborhood.
> 
> *Robinson said he briefly wondered what he might have done to bring the moment on himself. “I feel like I fell short,” he explained. “I’m trying to think of something I did wrong, to put not just me but my brother, my lifelong friend ... in this situation.”*
> 
> Nelson and Robinson spent hours in a jail cell and were released after midnight, when the district attorney declined to prosecute them for trespassing.
> 
> Nelson said he wondered if he’d make it home alive.
> 
> “Any time I’m encountered by cops, I can honestly say it’s a thought that runs through my mind,” Nelson said. “You never know what’s going to happen.”
> 
> The men’s attorney, Stewart Cohen, said they were illegally profiled.
> 
> Democratic Mayor Jim Kenney, who is white, has said what happened at the Starbucks “appears to exemplify what racial discrimination looks like in 2018.”
> 
> But Ross, the police commissioner, initially said the arresting officers were just doing their job, acted professionally and “did absolutely nothing wrong,” and added that Nelson and Robinson were disrespectful to them.
> 
> The arrests prompted protests at the Starbucks and a national boycott. Kevin Johnson, CEO at Seattle-based Starbucks, came to Philadelphia to meet with the men. He called the arrests “reprehensible” and has ordered more than 8,000 of the company’s stores closed May 29 for training for nearly 175,000 employees on unconscious bias.
> 
> *Robinson said that he appreciates the public support the men have received but that anger and boycotting Starbucks are not the solution. *
> 
> *The men said they are looking for more lasting results and are in mediation with Starbucks to make changes*, including the posting in stores of a customer bill of rights; the adoption of new policies regarding customer ejections, racial profiling and racial discrimination; and independent investigations of complaints of discrimination.
> 
> “*You go from being someone who’s just trying to be an entrepreneur, having your own dreams and aspirations, and then this happens,” Nelson said. “How do you handle it? Do you stand up? Do you fight? Do you sit down and just watch everyone else fight for you? Do you let it slide, like we let everything else slide with injustice?”*



Richard Ross said:

"He said the police department did not have a policy fordealing for similar situations, but does now, and it will be released soon."

What in the H does that mean?  Your department doesn't have a policy?  The policy is Do Your Job!  What is the law?  How were you trained?  That is what you follow.   There shouldn't be a policy for Black people who are minding their damn business.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Crackers Phinn said:


> Chile......


 
You wrong for that


----------



## RocStar

*Why Saying ‘One Bad Apple Doesn’t Spoil the Bunch’ About Starbucks Misses the Point Entirely*
Panama Jackson

I get it. You like Starbucks. You’ve been going there for, like, ever, and you really like your veni-vidi-vici triple-fat goose macchiato latte...

https://verysmartbrothas.theroot.co...apple-doesn-t-spoil-the-bunch-abou-1825352992


----------



## coolhandlulu

I just want to be the first one to give @naturalgyrl5199 a pass if she slips up and goes to Sbux.  Her coffee addiction is real and I felt all her java fiend emotions in her post.  I’m scared for her if she gives up her Sbux.  It had all java junkie, left leanining, elitist, frazzled mom feelings all rolled up in one post.   It was a treat to read.


----------



## RocStar

Southernbella. said:


> There are a few black folks on my timeline who are legit mad about this boycott. *My feeling is fine, don't boycott, but stop trying to convince other people not to. I'm impressed with Starbucks response but make no mistake, they wouldn't be so on top of it if their money wasn't being threatened. That is why boycotts work. *



I agree 100%.


----------



## awhyley

Kemmie said:


> This gives me an idea! If only we could find ways of organizing to strategically boycott things to bring their stocks down, buying the shares on cheap, and wait for the stock rise again somehow, we'd make a killing! That's one way of building generational wealth.













Here for it!


----------



## Stormy

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 428973


I beg to differ on the coffee. THIS IS the coffee I drink.


----------



## Kiadodie

Stormy said:


> I beg to differ on the coffee. THIS IS the coffee I drink.



I think DD has good coffee too but the best is McDs. lol


----------



## Stormy

MzLady78 said:


> A family member of mine owns a business, and someone spray-painted "white lives matter" on the side of the building yesterday. It's in the paper and on the news.
> 
> I'm sick to death of them. They are so hateful and vile.



OMG how awful!


----------



## Everything Zen

Crackers Phinn said:


> *Robinson said that he appreciates the public support the men have received but that anger and boycotting Starbucks are not the solution.
> *
> Of course not, when these dudes and their lawyer sat in that meeting with the CEO, the chairman and Starbucks lawyers, everybody left the room with an understanding of the amount of money that was about to change hands in exchange for a cooperative effort.
> 
> People can continue to march holes in their shoes if they want to but this is already settled and SBUX will bend over backwards to maintain their image of a holistic, granola crunching, everybody's welcome, coffee slanging behemoth.   Don't be surprised if you see pics of barista's coming out offering free water and coffee to protesters.
> 
> Now imagine how the police unions would regulate their members if it was their money at stake like Starbucks instead of taxpayer dollars?   The only reason the police chief back tracked from his first statement is because I'm positive the CEO of Starbucks either made a phone call to city hall or had somebody call on his behalf.
> 
> I ain't got no inside info. this is playing out like a textbook MBA case study.





Kemmie said:


> Fortunately, no one died in this situation. Yet, this is giving me tainted Tylenol/Johnson and Johnson vibes. Someone wants to become an example of how to react as a CEO during a crisis.
> 
> Starbucks is going to make money off of this. Those men will as well. Maybe I, too, need to buy some Starbucks stocks and get in on this action...
> 
> This gives me an idea! If only we could find ways of organizing to strategically boycott things to bring their stocks down, buying the shares on cheap, and wait for the stock rise again somehow, we'd make a killing! That's one way of building generational wealth.



I’m over head just salivating over all this knowledge dropping. I can’t wait to start my MBA. One more year for the current program...


----------



## Stormy

Kimbosheart said:


> In short, I don't find him an effective spokesperson. I do understand that he is trying to become our next gen civil rights leader and I respect that. I can also imagine that his presence is comforting to the victim's families but the law is very strategic in these cases and I prefer a more subtle approach and finesse. Save the theatrics and grandstanding for the jury.



Right. He's not effective at all. He gained notoriety after the Trayvon Martin case (which he lost)  and I haven't heard of him winning anything major since. He stays taking on the high profile cases too. And to hear him speak. Ugh! I cringe evertime I even see him.


----------



## MzLady78

Stormy said:


> OMG how awful!



It gets worse. Some racist group on FB got their business page shut down. 

Yep, they’re the victims of a blatant hate crime, and they get punished.


----------



## Stormy

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Got cha.....I live in the city he works in ---he recently closed his longtime practice (with a partner---mutual decision) to go independent thanks to the increased demand. People HATE the way he talks but in Florida he was that one lawyer who wasn't afraid to take lawmakers on in civil rights matters. He's been taking Fl lawmakers on since the Martin Anderson case which basically caused all youth prison camps to close for good in Florida.....that was over a decade ago.



He joined Morgan and Morgan.

Good! So he IS good for something. Ok.


----------



## Stormy

Kiadodie said:


> I think DD has good coffee too but the best is McDs. lol



Hmm...I'll have to try it and compare.


----------



## Stormy

MzLady78 said:


> It gets worse. Some racist group on FB got their business page shut down.
> 
> Yep, they’re the victims of a blatant hate crime, and they get punished.



Wait, what?! The racist group got your family members FB page shut down? Absurd! Da hell?


----------



## Sridevi

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> When I read the post by @Southernbella, the first thing to pop in my mind for their comments is that one or both have a Becky.



I feel like someone would have outed them via  social media if that were the case.


----------



## Shula

MzLady78 said:


> It gets worse. Some racist group on FB got their business page shut down.
> 
> Yep, they’re the victims of a blatant hate crime, and they get punished.



Ugh, I hate this happening to them! They can never leave black folks alone and then want to give a bootstraps speech. #bye. Folks also need to finally get enough of Facebook, too. I don't drink coffee and def don't do Facebook. I would never tell people who they should boycott as I believe in respecting the conscience of others. However, these corporations need to be checked. I appreciate Starbucks' efforts but they had better keep this same energy henceforth.


----------



## Southernbella.

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> All jokes aside...I feel like a plum fool.
> Once again...its what you been saying...but dang...it was never about...
> 
> I mean...I just wanted those suckas to know that we didn't NEED their coffee. Convenience or not.
> 
> Its not a BLACK issue?
> I feel indignant.



I don't feel like a fool. The issue is bigger than them.


----------



## Christina Dior

Ok let’s forget about them. Have y’all seen HBO’s raised in the system? That’s something that needs attention. I’m surprised people forgot about Devonte Hart and his siblings. Our kids are getting chewed up and spit out by a disfunctional system.


----------



## mensa

Christina Dior said:


> Ok let’s forget about them. Have y’all seen HBO’s raised in the system? That’s something that needs attention. I’m surprised people forgot about Devonte Hart and his siblings. Our kids are getting chewed up and spit out by a disfunctional system.


Not to hijack this thread but, I often see White folks adopt Black kids but I've never seen a Black family adopt White kids. Am I alone?


----------



## MzLady78

mensa said:


> Not to hijack this thread but, I often see White folks adopt Black kids but I've never seen a Black family adopt White kids. Am I alone?



It happens. I know for a fact there was a thread years ago.


----------



## Christina Dior

mensa said:


> Not to hijack this thread but, I often see White folks adopt Black kids but I've never seen a Black family adopt White kids. Am I alone?


I’m not sure. I have not seen much talk about that angle, especially when you consider the theories that black children are twice as likely to be taken from their parents and more likely to be abused by their parents.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

mensa said:


> Not to hijack this thread but, I often see White folks adopt Black kids but I've never seen a Black family adopt White kids. Am I alone?


I, too, know for a fact that it happens.  It does not happen often.  They are more likely to have that happen because the child is in foster care first or the couple is interracial. There are other scenarios for it to happen to.


----------



## Philippians413

mensa said:


> Not to hijack this thread but, I often see White folks adopt Black kids but I've never seen a Black family adopt White kids. Am I alone?



My (distant) cousin has two. She and her husband were foster parents and adopted all of the kids in their care that they could. I believe all of their other kids, about four, are Black. I’ve seen other white kids who were adopted by their Black foster parents too.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

MzLady78 said:


> A family member of mine owns a business, and someone spray-painted "white lives matter" on the side of the building yesterday. It's in the paper and on the news.
> 
> I'm sick to death of them. They are so hateful and vile.



Can we help you and your family  in some way? Do you think that this is in retaliation for something or just 'whites being white?'


----------



## MzLady78

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Can we help you and your family  in some way? Do you think that this is in retaliation for something or just 'whites being white?'



It's definitely whites being white.

They are very, very pro-Black, and their business is all about Black culture and entrepreneurship. The area it's in used to be one where whites wouldn't be caught dead but of course, we know what happened there. So it's definitely an intimidation tactic, but one that will fail without a doubt.

If I hear of anything people who aren't local can do to support, I will definitely come back and post. And thank you for asking.


----------



## Stormy

MzLady78 said:


> It gets worse. Some racist group on FB got their business page shut down.
> 
> Yep, they’re the victims of a blatant hate crime, and they get punished.



And FB... now that's what people NEED to boycott! I've been seriously contemplating it. I'm hardly ever on it. My family is all on there though. Sighing...


----------



## MzLady78

Stormy said:


> And FB... now that's what people NEED to boycott! I've been seriously contemplating it. I'm hardly ever on it. *My family is all on there though.* Sighing...



Honestly, this is a big part of why I'm on there, but stuff like this definitely leaves me conflicted.


----------



## IslandMummy

mensa said:


> Not to hijack this thread but, I often see White folks adopt Black kids but I've never seen a Black family adopt White kids. Am I alone?


We foster them at high rates. Just aren’t going viral with it.


----------



## Menina Preta

.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

IslandMummy said:


> We foster them at high rates. Just aren’t going viral with it.


That's right.  Some white people have to make a scene about it.  You may barely know them or not know them at all but maybe sitting waiting for something and they try to find a way to make the conversation bring up their children so they can show you pictures. With black people you just never know.  You would think the person with the children is the hired help taking the kids on an outing when they are actually the parent.


----------



## Philippians413

*Starbucks Chairman Wants to See ‘Reconciliation’ Between Manager and Two Black Men; Says She’s Suffered In Her Own Way*

“I think for her, she is suffering in her own way,” he told King. “I think she recognizes that perhaps that calls shouldn’t have been made … I don’t think she intended when she made the call for the police to arrive and arrest the two men.”
*
http://atlantablackstar.com/2018/04...manager-two-black-men-says-shes-suffered-way/*


----------



## Crackers Phinn

....................


----------



## MzLady78

Philippians413 said:


> *Starbucks Chairman Wants to See ‘Reconciliation’ Between Manager and Two Black Men; Says She’s Suffered In Her Own Way*
> 
> “I think for her, she is suffering in her own way,” he told King. “I think she recognizes that perhaps that calls shouldn’t have been made … I don’t think she intended when she made the call for the police to arrive and arrest the two men.”
> *
> http://atlantablackstar.com/2018/04...manager-two-black-men-says-shes-suffered-way/*



Are you kidding me with this BS?

I can't right now.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

What am I reading?  Bun that WW.  Her first thought was to call popo....

these guys seem like the type to comply..


----------



## CurlyNiquee

Crackers Phinn said:


> But I'ma just sit this right here because This IS a problem and also why we can't have nice things.
> Starts at 0:45 I want to beat this man with a shoe.



Throw the whole coon away.


----------



## PJaye

That's what those fools get for trying to mediate with blancos and calling off a boycott before it's obtained enough traction to effect change.  You big dummies.


----------



## Shula

IslandMummy said:


> We foster them at high rates. Just aren’t going viral with it.



This is true. I know a SINGLE black woman fostering 3 very young white children. I would say the two oldest are about 3-5 and the youngest is a brand spanking newborn. I think the children are siblings.


----------



## TrueBeliever

Kimbosheart said:


> In short, I don't find him an effective spokesperson. I do understand that he is trying to become our next gen civil rights leader and I respect that. I can also imagine that his presence is comforting to the victim's families but the law is very strategic in these cases and I prefer a more subtle approach and finesse. Save the theatrics and grandstanding for the jury.


That, and the fact that he needs a speech therapist to correct his diction/grammar.


----------



## IslandMummy

Philippians413 said:


> *Starbucks Chairman Wants to See ‘Reconciliation’ Between Manager and Two Black Men; Says She’s Suffered In Her Own Way*
> 
> “I think for her, she is suffering in her own way,” he told King. “I think she recognizes that perhaps that calls shouldn’t have been made … I don’t think she intended when she made the call for the police to arrive and arrest the two men.”
> *
> http://atlantablackstar.com/2018/04...manager-two-black-men-says-shes-suffered-way/*


Save a Becky. Yeah she’s suffering alright, her own people dragged her racist tail for filth not to mention everyone else. She can kick flipping rocks or choke.


----------



## frida1980

IslandMummy said:


> We foster them at high rates. Just aren’t going viral with it.


It’s true. 

When a white person adopts a black child, they act like they saved our entire race by doing it. They make blogs, do interviews, and trot that kid out like it’s the lastest designer bag. How many times have we heard, “If we didn’t adopt her, who knows what would’ve happened to her?” And with international adoptions it’s so much worse. 

Black people foster and adopt white kids all the time. These are often times kids white people don’t have the patience for. Kids with emotional issues, etc. Their not as glamourous to show off.


----------



## Shimmie

Philippians413 said:


> *Starbucks Chairman Wants to See ‘Reconciliation’ Between Manager and Two Black Men; Says She’s Suffered In Her Own Way*
> 
> “I think for her, she is suffering in her own way,” he told King. “I think she recognizes that perhaps that calls shouldn’t have been made … I don’t think she intended when she made the call for the police to arrive and arrest the two men.”
> *
> http://atlantablackstar.com/2018/04...manager-two-black-men-says-shes-suffered-way/*



But she CALLED the police only 2 (TWO) 2 minutes after they came in.   She knew what she was doing and why she did it.  TWO minutes.    

I'm all for forgiveness, it's scriptural and it's healthy to let go of grudges. She's not worth the energy of holding a grudge.   HOWEVER, no one is going to convince me that this so-called manager has suffered other than from being called out for what she did in 'Two Minutes" of when two Black Men walked into the coffee shop.        Just because she suffered doesn't mean she's sorry nor has she changed her view of Black people.


----------



## Kimbosheart

The chairman who wants the victims to meet with the manager for a reconciliation makes me want to boycott starbucks. He served up a tall glass of white privilege


----------



## Shimmie

Kimbosheart said:


> The chairman who wants the victims to meet with the manager for a reconciliation makes me want to boycott starbucks. He served up a tall glass of white privilege


I truly understand forgiveness.  No one is worth the energy of resentment.  I'm all for peace.  I do not support unrest, let alone, any type of violence.   I don't support hatred.   It's not God's love nor His will.   

What I don't agree with is treating this woman as if 'she' is the victim.  Did she even try to stop the police from arresting these men?  Did she even once step in and say, "Officers, it's not that serious.  I didn't call for their arrest, I just wanted them to leave."   Did she once take a stand and ask for the handcuffs to be removed?   Did she go on facebook and apologize for her call?    

It's the way that this CEO has made her out to be a victim in this issue which was her doing / her choice.    She's the cause of all of this confusion, which resulted with the boycotts, protesting, and store closings.    And yet, he wants to protect her.    Why?  Perhaps the CEO is getting backlash from stockholders, board directors and is now having 2nd thoughts.


----------



## PatTodd

natural in ATL said:


> I get it.  But actually Starbuck profited before I cut them up...they profited when the original buyers purchased the cards (they were gifts given to me).  That was the point of my response a few posts back - the amount of money in product they'd spend on me or someone else going in to redeem a gift card is minimal. They've got the money, but they're not getting my time/effort of going into their stores to redeem.



Or the benefit from any upsale over the value of the card.  I get that someone else could benefit from the value of the card, but I won't condone racism, not even to help someone else.

By the way, in light of the story we're discussing, what are the chances a homeless person would be served ANYWAY????


----------



## nysister

IslandMummy said:


> Save a Becky. Yeah she’s suffering alright, her own people dragged her racist tail for filth not to mention everyone else. She can kick flipping rocks or choke.



This!

Why should anyone care that she suffered? She should sisuff, more of them should suffer for their racist tripe.

Why is her suffering the problem of anyone else?


----------



## OhTall1

PatTodd said:


> By the way, in light of the story we're discussing, what are the chances a homeless person would be served ANYWAY????


My regular Starbucks is a block away from a shelter and every morning I always see 1-2 homeless people there sitting with their coffee,which is why this story was so odd.


----------



## IslandMummy

PatTodd said:


> Or the benefit from any upsale over the value of the card.  I get that someone else could benefit from the value of the card, but I won't condone racism, not even to help someone else.
> 
> By the way, in light of the story we're discussing, what are the chances a homeless person would be served ANYWAY????


All the time, my two Starbucks are always open to the panhandlers that camp out at the intersections asking for money.


----------



## Everything Zen

The CEO asking these men to meet with the manager is akin to the proverbial demand of public black forgiveness of white crimes against them. Nope- 

If you decide to forgive- please keep it between you, God, the offender (perhaps) and DEFINITELY off camera.


----------



## Menina Preta

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...labama-black-woman-25-arrested-violently.html

*Shocking moment Alabama black woman is violently arrested at a Waffle House with three cops pinning her to the ground and telling her 'I'm about to break your arm' after a dispute over plastic utensils costs*
By Daniel Roth For Dailymail.com 18:41 EDT 22 Apr 2018, updated 19:11 EDT 22 Apr 2018





*Latest From MailOnline*




'It was hard not to be completely under his spell': Robert F. Kennedy Jr.'s daughter Kick, 30, shares sweet video and tribute to...



Waffle House shooter who killed four and is still on the run had 'delusions and believed Taylor Swift was stalking HIM' by hacking...

*The Saraland Police Department have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons *
*Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House*
*In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons continue to eat their food*
*Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond  *
*Clemons said that the employee attempted to charge her 50 cents for plastic utensils which she had received free the day before *
*The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week at a Philadelphia Starbucks*
A police department in Alabama found itself mired in controversy on Sunday after footage showing officers forcefully arrest a young black woman surfaced online. 

The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons early Sunday morning at the Waffle House restaurant on Industry Parkway in Mobile. 

Video of the incident shows three officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her from a chair and pinning her to the ground of the Waffle House.

Police violently arrest a black woman at an Alabama Waffle House






The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday




Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House




Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1000 bond




The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday
'What are you doing?' Clemons asks indignantly as the officers struggle to place Clemons into handcuffs. 

'I'll break your arm, that's what I'm about to do,' one of the officers responds.

In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons in the background continue to eat their food. 

The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week inside a Philadelphia Starbucks after sitting at a table without purchasing any items as they waited for a friend to use the bathroom. 





Canita Adams (Pictured), who is  Clemon's friend, filmed the incident and uploaded it to social media 
The Saraland Police Department report shows that the incident unraveled at 2.45am when Clemons asked a Waffle House employee for plastic utensils after placing an order, according to al.com. 

The conversation appeared to escalate after the employee informed Clemons that the plastic cutlery would cost an extra 50 cents. 

Clemons, along with her friend Canita Adams - who filmed the incident on her cell phone - were perplexed by the additional fee, informing the employee that they had been at the restaurant the previous evening and were not made to pay an additional charge.   

In response, the employee canceled the order, prompting Clemons to ask for the contact information of the Waffle House district manager who oversees the Saraland location, al.com reported. 

'They didn't even ask her to leave, she was waiting for them to give her the district manager's card so she could file a complaint on one of the waitresses,' said Clemons' mother, Chiquitta Clemons-Howard. 

'When they went to go get the card, that's when the police showed up. The officer should've come in and said we need you to leave,' she added. 

Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond. 

Following the incident, Mobile NAACP President David Smith said that they plan to hold a demonstration in the parking lot of the Waffle House to protest Clemons' arrest. 

*Related Articles*

Trump DENIES calling Rod Rosenstein 'Mr. Peepers' and Jeff Sessions 'Mr. Magoo'  
'She was her old self again': Dementia-suffering mother, 82, who didn't recognise her own son REGAINS her memory thanks to his diet of walnuts, blueberries and brain-boosting foods
'In light of the current situation in our country - such as the arrest of two young black men at a Philadelphia Starbucks coffee shop - we felt it was important for our members to get a first-hand account of the incident, which has now gone viral on social media locally and across the country,' Smith said.

Spokeswoman with the Saraland Police Department, Det. Collette Little, said in a statement that they have opened a probe into the incident and will release a full report after their investigation is complete. 

'The Saraland Police Department is aware of the arrest at Waffle House and the accompanying video on social media,' the statement said.

 'The situation is being thoroughly reviewed and is under active investigation right now. Our department strives for transparency and we encourage our community to be aware of current events.' 
——-
I wonder if this will garner the same level of publicity...


----------



## frida1980

Menina Preta said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...labama-black-woman-25-arrested-violently.html
> 
> *Shocking moment Alabama black woman is violently arrested at a Waffle House with three cops pinning her to the ground and telling her 'I'm about to break your arm' after a dispute over plastic utensils costs*
> By Daniel Roth For Dailymail.com 18:41 EDT 22 Apr 2018, updated 19:11 EDT 22 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latest From MailOnline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'It was hard not to be completely under his spell': Robert F. Kennedy Jr.'s daughter Kick, 30, shares sweet video and tribute to...
> 
> 
> 
> Waffle House shooter who killed four and is still on the run had 'delusions and believed Taylor Swift was stalking HIM' by hacking...
> 
> *The Saraland Police Department have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons *
> *Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House*
> *In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons continue to eat their food*
> *Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond  *
> *Clemons said that the employee attempted to charge her 50 cents for plastic utensils which she had received free the day before *
> *The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week at a Philadelphia Starbucks*
> A police department in Alabama found itself mired in controversy on Sunday after footage showing officers forcefully arrest a young black woman surfaced online.
> 
> The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons early Sunday morning at the Waffle House restaurant on Industry Parkway in Mobile.
> 
> Video of the incident shows three officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her from a chair and pinning her to the ground of the Waffle House.
> 
> Police violently arrest a black woman at an Alabama Waffle House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1000 bond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday
> 'What are you doing?' Clemons asks indignantly as the officers struggle to place Clemons into handcuffs.
> 
> 'I'll break your arm, that's what I'm about to do,' one of the officers responds.
> 
> In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons in the background continue to eat their food.
> 
> The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week inside a Philadelphia Starbucks after sitting at a table without purchasing any items as they waited for a friend to use the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canita Adams (Pictured), who is  Clemon's friend, filmed the incident and uploaded it to social media
> The Saraland Police Department report shows that the incident unraveled at 2.45am when Clemons asked a Waffle House employee for plastic utensils after placing an order, according to al.com.
> 
> The conversation appeared to escalate after the employee informed Clemons that the plastic cutlery would cost an extra 50 cents.
> 
> Clemons, along with her friend Canita Adams - who filmed the incident on her cell phone - were perplexed by the additional fee, informing the employee that they had been at the restaurant the previous evening and were not made to pay an additional charge.
> 
> In response, the employee canceled the order, prompting Clemons to ask for the contact information of the Waffle House district manager who oversees the Saraland location, al.com reported.
> 
> 'They didn't even ask her to leave, she was waiting for them to give her the district manager's card so she could file a complaint on one of the waitresses,' said Clemons' mother, Chiquitta Clemons-Howard.
> 
> 'When they went to go get the card, that's when the police showed up. The officer should've come in and said we need you to leave,' she added.
> 
> Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond.
> 
> Following the incident, Mobile NAACP President David Smith said that they plan to hold a demonstration in the parking lot of the Waffle House to protest Clemons' arrest.
> 
> *Related Articles*
> 
> Trump DENIES calling Rod Rosenstein 'Mr. Peepers' and Jeff Sessions 'Mr. Magoo'
> 'She was her old self again': Dementia-suffering mother, 82, who didn't recognise her own son REGAINS her memory thanks to his diet of walnuts, blueberries and brain-boosting foods
> 'In light of the current situation in our country - such as the arrest of two young black men at a Philadelphia Starbucks coffee shop - we felt it was important for our members to get a first-hand account of the incident, which has now gone viral on social media locally and across the country,' Smith said.
> 
> Spokeswoman with the Saraland Police Department, Det. Collette Little, said in a statement that they have opened a probe into the incident and will release a full report after their investigation is complete.
> 
> 'The Saraland Police Department is aware of the arrest at Waffle House and the accompanying video on social media,' the statement said.
> 
> 'The situation is being thoroughly reviewed and is under active investigation right now. Our department strives for transparency and we encourage our community to be aware of current events.'
> ——-
> I wonder if this will garner the same level of publicity...



It won’t. A black man just wrestled a AR 15 from a mass shooter in Waffle House just a few days ago. Activist on my time line have barely mentioned this but focused a lot on him. Black women simply don’t get as much traction, especially if a black man is there to focus on.


----------



## IslandMummy

Menina Preta said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...labama-black-woman-25-arrested-violently.html
> 
> *Shocking moment Alabama black woman is violently arrested at a Waffle House with three cops pinning her to the ground and telling her 'I'm about to break your arm' after a dispute over plastic utensils costs*
> By Daniel Roth For Dailymail.com 18:41 EDT 22 Apr 2018, updated 19:11 EDT 22 Apr 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Latest From MailOnline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'It was hard not to be completely under his spell': Robert F. Kennedy Jr.'s daughter Kick, 30, shares sweet video and tribute to...
> 
> 
> 
> Waffle House shooter who killed four and is still on the run had 'delusions and believed Taylor Swift was stalking HIM' by hacking...
> 
> *The Saraland Police Department have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons *
> *Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House*
> *In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons continue to eat their food*
> *Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond  *
> *Clemons said that the employee attempted to charge her 50 cents for plastic utensils which she had received free the day before *
> *The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week at a Philadelphia Starbucks*
> A police department in Alabama found itself mired in controversy on Sunday after footage showing officers forcefully arrest a young black woman surfaced online.
> 
> The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons early Sunday morning at the Waffle House restaurant on Industry Parkway in Mobile.
> 
> Video of the incident shows three officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her from a chair and pinning her to the ground of the Waffle House.
> 
> Police violently arrest a black woman at an Alabama Waffle House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1000 bond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday
> 'What are you doing?' Clemons asks indignantly as the officers struggle to place Clemons into handcuffs.
> 
> 'I'll break your arm, that's what I'm about to do,' one of the officers responds.
> 
> In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons in the background continue to eat their food.
> 
> The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week inside a Philadelphia Starbucks after sitting at a table without purchasing any items as they waited for a friend to use the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canita Adams (Pictured), who is  Clemon's friend, filmed the incident and uploaded it to social media
> The Saraland Police Department report shows that the incident unraveled at 2.45am when Clemons asked a Waffle House employee for plastic utensils after placing an order, according to al.com.
> 
> The conversation appeared to escalate after the employee informed Clemons that the plastic cutlery would cost an extra 50 cents.
> 
> Clemons, along with her friend Canita Adams - who filmed the incident on her cell phone - were perplexed by the additional fee, informing the employee that they had been at the restaurant the previous evening and were not made to pay an additional charge.
> 
> In response, the employee canceled the order, prompting Clemons to ask for the contact information of the Waffle House district manager who oversees the Saraland location, al.com reported.
> 
> 'They didn't even ask her to leave, she was waiting for them to give her the district manager's card so she could file a complaint on one of the waitresses,' said Clemons' mother, Chiquitta Clemons-Howard.
> 
> 'When they went to go get the card, that's when the police showed up. The officer should've come in and said we need you to leave,' she added.
> 
> Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond.
> 
> Following the incident, Mobile NAACP President David Smith said that they plan to hold a demonstration in the parking lot of the Waffle House to protest Clemons' arrest.
> 
> *Related Articles*
> 
> Trump DENIES calling Rod Rosenstein 'Mr. Peepers' and Jeff Sessions 'Mr. Magoo'
> 'She was her old self again': Dementia-suffering mother, 82, who didn't recognise her own son REGAINS her memory thanks to his diet of walnuts, blueberries and brain-boosting foods
> 'In light of the current situation in our country - such as the arrest of two young black men at a Philadelphia Starbucks coffee shop - we felt it was important for our members to get a first-hand account of the incident, which has now gone viral on social media locally and across the country,' Smith said.
> 
> Spokeswoman with the Saraland Police Department, Det. Collette Little, said in a statement that they have opened a probe into the incident and will release a full report after their investigation is complete.
> 
> 'The Saraland Police Department is aware of the arrest at Waffle House and the accompanying video on social media,' the statement said.
> 
> 'The situation is being thoroughly reviewed and is under active investigation right now. Our department strives for transparency and we encourage our community to be aware of current events.'
> ——-
> I wonder if this will garner the same level of publicity...


That’s a raggedy  lie!


----------



## Menina Preta

frida1980 said:


> It won’t. A black man just wrestled a AR 15 from a mass shooter in Waffle House just a few days ago. Activist on my time line have barely mentioned this but focused a lot on him. Black women simply don’t get as much traction, especially if a black man is there to focus on.



Oh I know. I had people on my Facebook timeline accuse folks of being the one who would betray the Montgomery boycott in the past just bc some ppl refused to boycott Starbucks. With this though, crickets upon crickets so far...

Another reason why I did not boycott Starbucks...when BW are the victims of injustice, our own Black people have little to say...but let it be a Black man then every one is up in arms and crying over our boys. Till we boycotting things fairly, I will enjoy my lattes and H&M fast fashion.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I saw the video and 2 of those cops need to be charged with some count of sexual assault.  They made every effort to humiliate that woman by exposing her body and flipping her over for the whole Restaurant to see.

The scary part about this one is the cops seemed to be playing to the camera.  They give one damn about being filmed.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Menina Preta said:


> Oh I know. I had people on my Facebook timeline accuse folks of being the one who would betray the Montgomery boycott in the past just bc some ppl refused to boycott Starbucks. With this though, crickets upon crickets so far...
> 
> Another reason why I did not boycott Starbucks...when BW are the victims of injustice, our own Black people have little to say...but let it be a Black man then every one is up in arms and crying over our boys. Till we boycotting things fairly, I will enjoy my lattes and H&M fast fashion.



Facts.....

Black women get no support from the black community when they are assualted by police. That officer pulled her clothes down and had her fully exposed, choked her, pulled his gun out, threatened her, and groped her.

All that over .50 untensils.  

This young lady should have her own thread here, but it probably wouldn’t gain traction like the black boys at Starbucks.

In fact what happened to her was far worse than the Starbucks situation to me, far worse.

I mentioned a few weeks ago that black women are assualted by the police just as frequently as black men, you just don’t ever hear about it. This is a prime example...

Malcolm X said it best, the most unprotected person in America is the BLACK WOMAN


----------



## Southernbella.

Why didn't anyone start a separate thread for her? This is the first I'm hearing about it.


----------



## IslandMummy

Southernbella. said:


> Why didn't anyone start a separate thread for her? This is the first I'm hearing about it.


It would have zero responses. 



Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Facts.....
> 
> Black women get no support from the black community when they are assualted by police. That officer pulled her clothes down and had her fully exposed, choked her, pulled his gun out, threatened her, and groped her.
> 
> All that over .50 untensils.
> 
> This young lady should have her own thread here, but it probably wouldn’t gain traction like the black boys at Starbucks.
> 
> In fact what happened to her was far worse than the Starbucks situation to me, far worse.
> 
> I mentioned a few weeks ago that black women are assualted by the police just as frequently as black men, you just don’t ever hear about it. This is a prime example...
> 
> Malcolm X said it best, the most unprotected person in America is the BLACK WOMAN


I said something along the same lines in the black women become poor when they marry black men thread (I think) and was told I was mistaken. Black men have it “worse” than we do. So. I’ll go along with that.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

IslandMummy said:


> It would have zero responses.
> 
> 
> I said something along the same lines in the black women become poor when they marry black men thread (I think) and was told I was mistaken. Black men have it “worse” than we do. So. I’ll go along with that.


*Zero responses! How sway?!*


----------



## Southernbella.

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Zero responses! How sway?!*



Yeah I don't believe that either.

Also, tacking her story onto the end of a thread about black men isn't exactly a solution to the problem.


----------



## IslandMummy

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Zero responses! How sway?!*


That’s just how we do black women.

We can look at prior threads on black women being assaulted by cops and see the responses versus black men and boys. 

Zero was of course hyperbole but the tone and number of responses would definitely not be 8 pages worth.


----------



## Southernbella.

IslandMummy said:


> That’s just how we do black women.



On this board?


----------



## IslandMummy

Southernbella. said:


> On this board?


In general. We do a bit better here versus the real world but we still have a ways to go in supporting all black women, even on this board.


----------



## Southernbella.

IslandMummy said:


> In general. We do a bit better here versus the real world but we still have a ways to go in supporting all black women, even on this board.



I don't disagree but I don't see how not starting a thread for this young lady is supposed to help matters.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Ok Done.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...exual-predator-police-at-waffle-house.833885/


----------



## Kimbosheart

Crackers Phinn said:


> I saw the video and 2 of those cops need to be charged with some count of sexual assault.  They made every effort to humiliate that woman by exposing her body and flipping her over for the whole Restaurant to see.
> 
> The scary part about this one is the cops seemed to be playing to the camera.  They give one damn about being filmed.



This. I’m so glad her family was able to post bail because I’m afraid she would’ve been sexually assaulted. 

I love some Waffle House but like Starbucks they need to better control their policies and how those policies are enforced. I still stand behind the real boycott needs to be on the police.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

I could boycott Waffle House but I don't have one where I live.

This young woman's assault should have been a separate thread to begin with. 

Now we can compare the number of responses to each thread and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Menina Preta

I didn’t make a separate thread bc I posted it from my bed while on my phone and it was just easier to do it as a reply. Moreover, my intention wasn’t to compare and contrast responses from LHCF ladies bc I know most of us will be very outraged. It was more so annoyance at my own social media that rages so hard when the victim is a man but is silent when it is a woman.

Thanks Crackers for making a separate thread!

Eta: I first learned of this case via a black woman’s Facebook group. I think it is very telling that we are finding out about this through majority BW spaces...whereas Starbucks was front and center when I opened up my feed.


----------



## Southernbella.

*

Starbucks drops Jewish group from bias training*

By ANDREW HANNA


04/30/2018 05:09 PM EDT


Updated 04/30/2018 05:20 PM EDT

Bowing to pressure from African-American activists, Starbucks excluded the Anti-Defamation League from an upcoming daylong anti-bias training session.

The ADL, whose mission is to fight anti-Semitism, will play an advisory role in the company's long-term efforts to combat discrimination, Jaime Riley, a Starbucks spokeswoman, told POLITICO Monday. But the group won't help develop the curriculum for Starbucks' May 29 mandatory anti-bias training, as originally planned.

Story Continued Below

The anti-bias training was prompted by the arrest of two black men at a Philadelphia Starbucks who asked to use the bathroom without making a purchase as they waited to meet a business associate. A video of the arrest went viral, prompting a public backlash and the trending hashtag #BoycottStarbucks.

Starbucks CEO Kevin Johnson quickly apologized, calling the situation “reprehensible.” On April 17, the the company announced it would close more than 8,000 U.S. locations to conduct mandatory training to prevent racial bias, using a curriculum to be developed by leaders from a number of anti-bias groups, including Jonathan Greenblatt, CEO of the ADL.

“When Starbucks asked for assistance, we agreed to help,” ADL spokesman Todd Gutnick told POLITICO. “As to whether Starbucks may or may not now want to utilize our expertise, you should ask them."

Liel Leibovitz, writing today in Tablet, a "a daily online magazine of Jewish news, ideas, andculture," was less measured in his criticism. "Shame on Starbucks for giving in to bigotry," he said.

But Starbucks' Riley denied the company cut the organizationloose because of political pressure, saying in an email, "We are architecting a multi-phase approach to addressing bias."

Almost immediately after the April 17 announcement, activists attacked Starbucks over the ADL's involvement, citing the ADL's support for Israel and its arms-length relationship to the Black Lives Matter movement.

“The ADL is CONSTANTLY attacking black and brown people,” Women’s March organizer Tamika Mallory posted on Twitter. “This is a sign that they are tone deaf and not committed to addressing the concerns of black folk.” Mallory came under fire earlier this year after attending a Feb. 25 speech by Louis Farrakhan in which the Nation of Islam leader said “the Jews have control over" the FBI.

Cat Brooks, the co-founder of the Anti Police-Terror Project, told ABC News that she agreed with Mallory, saying, "You can't be a piece of an anti-bias training when you openly support a racist, oppressive and brutal colonization of Palestine."

The Washington chapter of Black Lives Matter, meanwhile, tweetedthat the ADL was "ultra pro-cop," and cited a 2016 letter in which Greenblatt said "ADL has not endorsed the Black Lives Matter movement" because "a small minority of [its] leaders ... supported anti-Israel — and at times anti-Semitic — positions." Greenblatt's letter didn't identify the leaders in question.


----------



## intellectualuva

Southernbella. said:


> *
> *
> “The ADL is CONSTANTLY attacking black and brown people,” Women’s March organizer Tamika Mallory posted on Twitter. “This is a sign that they are tone deaf and not committed to addressing the concerns of black folk.” Mallory came under fire earlier this year after attending a Feb. 25 speech by Louis Farrakhan in which the Nation of Islam leader said “the Jews have control over" the FBI.
> 
> Cat Brooks, the co-founder of the Anti Police-Terror Project, told ABC News that she agreed with Mallory, saying, "You can't be a piece of an anti-bias training when you openly support a racist, oppressive and brutal colonization of Palestine."
> 
> The Washington chapter of Black Lives Matter, meanwhile, tweetedthat the ADL was "ultra pro-cop," and cited a 2016 letter in which Greenblatt said *"ADL has not endorsed the Black Lives Matter movement" because "a small minority of [its] leaders ... supported anti-Israel — and at times anti-Semitic — positions." Greenblatt's letter didn't identify the leaders in question.*


----------



## Southernbella.

Black men arrested at Starbucks settle for $1, and promise of $200K for young entrepreneurs program

Two black men arrested for sitting at a Philadelphia Starbucks without ordering anything have settled with the city for a symbolic $1 each and a promise from officials to set up a $200,000 program for young entrepreneurs.

The men's lawyer and Mayor Jim Kenney outlined the agreement to The Associated Press.

The arrest of Rashon Nelson and Donte Robinson on April 12 touched off a furor around the U.S. over racial profiling.

They were led away in handcuffs after the manager called police, saying the men refused to buy anything or leave. After spending hours in jail, they were released and no charges were filed.


The men said they were waiting for a business meeting about a potential real estate deal.

Starbucks CEO Kevin Johnson came to Philadelphia to personally apologize. He also announced Starbucks stores would close May 29 for training on bias.


----------



## Sridevi

Southernbella. said:


> Black men arrested at Starbucks settle for $1, and promise of $200K for young entrepreneurs program
> 
> Two black men arrested for sitting at a Philadelphia Starbucks without ordering anything have settled with the city for a symbolic $1 each and a promise from officials to set up a $200,000 program for young entrepreneurs.
> 
> The men's lawyer and Mayor Jim Kenney outlined the agreement to The Associated Press.
> 
> The arrest of Rashon Nelson and Donte Robinson on April 12 touched off a furor around the U.S. over racial profiling.
> 
> They were led away in handcuffs after the manager called police, saying the men refused to buy anything or leave. After spending hours in jail, they were released and no charges were filed.
> 
> 
> The men said they were waiting for a business meeting about a potential real estate deal.
> 
> Starbucks CEO Kevin Johnson came to Philadelphia to personally apologize. He also announced Starbucks stores would close May 29 for training on bias.



These dudes are chumps.

So the cops get no training on how to deal with White citizen pettiness?

How does a “youth entrepreneur” program address racism and profiling? Notice it doesn’t even specify “Black” youths will benefit.

These men played themselves.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

.........................


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> These are the things that you can do when you surpass other groups.   Let's not mince words ADL = Jewish=Support of the State of Israel.   BLM pissed a line in the sand when they decided to openly support the Palestinian cause (in exchange for what exactly tho I'm not sure) and that comes with consequences and repercussions which includes lack of support/consideration.
> 
> Just like Cat Brooks said, " You can't be a piece of an anti-bias training when you openly support a racist, oppressive and brutal colonization of Palestine."  The ADL response as far as helping people who support their enemies is:



I never get into the Israel/Palestine thing because as far as I know, neither of them are fans of my people. I'm more interested in why they were going to be part of the training in the first place.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Southernbella. said:


> I never get into the Israel/Palestine thing because as far as I know, neither of them are fans of my people. I'm more interested in why they were going to be part of the training in the first place.



I believe the founder of Starbucks (Howard Schultz)  is Jewish.


----------



## tibb1908

These guys are clearly not businessmen and what type of lawyer do they have representing them? This really makes me side-eye SB because $200,000 is not going to impact anybody's life.


----------



## Southernbella.

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> I believe the founder of Starbucks (Howard Schultz)  is Jewish.



I see. Well, glad it got handled early.


----------



## onyxdreams

These guys are idiots, a promise to donate money means nothing. Why not sue, get the money and donate it yourself.


----------



## MrsWatson

CNN just said they received a separate settlement from Starbucks. An undisclosed amount. The $200,000 is a part of a settlement from the city. I hope so, because $200,000 for an entrepreneurship program is not enough for what they had to go through.


----------



## PuddingPop

onyxdreams said:


> These guys are idiots, a promise to donate money means nothing. Why not sue, get the money and donate it yourself.


It makes no sense to me at all.  Not sure what this is supposed to solve. $200,000 is a paltry amount and I’m sure it will wind up in the hand of young entrepreneurs that are anything but Black.


----------



## Farida

tibb1908 said:


> These guys are clearly not businessmen and what type of lawyer do they have representing them? This really makes me side-eye SB because $200,000 is not going to impact anybody's life.


A good one.
They obviously got money from Starbucks. Suing the government is a long, drawn out procedure and often has caps on how much money you and your attorneys can collect. Especially the police and in a case like this one. The government has so many protections from civil liability. 

In many cases the government even has to actually consent to you suing them.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Well, today is the day.


----------



## SoniT

I guess I'm in a cynical mood but I don't think that a few hours will help much.


----------



## michelle81

SoniT said:


> I guess I'm in a cynical mood but I don't think that a few hours will help much.



Maybe not, but it's a start and much better than any other company is doing. I do appreciate the effort on their part. Maybe other companies will follow suit - especially some police departments.


----------



## SoniT

michelle81 said:


> Maybe not, but it's a start and much better than any other company is doing. I do appreciate the effort on their part. Maybe other companies will follow suit - especially some police departments.


Of course it's a start. Don't mind me.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

My company is offering bias training. It is voluntary. It is offered 3 different times online. 

I’ll see what it has to offer.


----------

